#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-19
<wica> Ola
<wica> Waarom is er in linux niets, dat je direct vanuit de kernel kan lezen welke files er veranderend zijn
<wica> inotifywait enzo zijn leuk, maar die scannen gewoon een dir
<wica> heb wel een module gevonden fschange, maar die van voor 2.6.21 kernels
<MonkeyDust> "waarom" is een filosofische vraag
<MonkeyDust> leg ze eens voor bij de ontwikkelaars
<wica> MonkeyDust: Ik denk wel dat het er is, maar te diep in het systeem zit om er bij te kunnen
<alex--> Ik haal mijn laptop uit slaapstand, maar hij geeft geen beeld weer, alleen de muis is zichtbaar. voor de rest is het scherm zwart...
<alex--> Iemand een suggestie?
<wica> reboot
<tiempjuuh> http://bit.ly/r3DFLj
<alex--> reboot
<alex--> dan ben ik al m'n bestanden kwijt die open staan
<tiempjuuh> Klopt, slaapstand+pauzestand is gewoon baggerrr
<alex--> Nah
<OerHeks> dat is het nadeel van slaapstand .. als er wat misgaat, ben je zuur.
<alex--> Normaal werkt het
<alex--> alhoewel ik wel een foutmelding kreeg tijdens het in slaapstand gaan
<tiempjuuh> sja, maar die ene keer hè...
<alex--> over te weinig swap ofzo
<tiempjuuh> daarom
<alex--> Ik kan geen andere oplossing dan slaapstand
<tiempjuuh> Jawel hoor, scherm locken...
<OerHeks> te weinig swap, sleep heeft je hoeveelheid ram nodig, + nog een beetje
<tiempjuuh> hoeveel ram heeft je laptop, alex--
<alex--> 2 gb
<_Ian> balen
<alex--> tiempjuuh: dan moet hij vanaf 8 uur 's avonds tot 5 uur 's middags aan blijven staan....
<alex--> Wat kan ik nu het beste doen?
<OerHeks> uit en aanzetten :-)
<alex--> hard reset?
<alex--> (10 sec power)
<alex--> of is er ook een normale manier?
<alex--> want normaal krijg ik eerst de muis te zien, en daarna het login venster
<alex--> maar dat login venster blijft weg....
<OerHeks> of je vraagd het in #ubuntu .. oh dat doe je al :-D
<alex--> Jap
<alex--> Meestal doe ik eerst hier
<alex--> en als niemand hier weet
<alex--> dan daar
<alex--> is er een normale manier om mijn laptop uit te zetten nu?
<alex--> ipv hard reset?
<tiempjuuh> Ehm, volgens mij niet :(
<tiempjuuh> Weten ze in #ubuntu al iets?
<alex--> :(
<alex--> Nope
<OerHeks> het voordeel van de installer gewoon zijn werk laten doen, is dat deze hybernate instellingen goed doet.
<alex--> Weet je wat wel het vreemde is
<alex--> Ctrl alt f1 brengt gewoon text interface op
<alex--> oerheks wat bedoel je?
<tiempjuuh> dan tik je daar toch 'startx' in...
<tiempjuuh> proberen?
<alex--> en dan?
<erik1984> wat doet ctrl alt f7?
<alex--> tiem: dan krijg ik een hele lange lijst met argumenten
<alex--> erik: brengt me gewoon weer terug naar het scherm dat ik eerst had
<alex--> alleen een muis, voor de rest niks
<alex--> normaal krijg je de muis en daarna het login venster
<alex--> erik1984 en tiempjuuh ^
<alex--> tab auto aanvullen werkt hier niet :\
<alex--> Weet iemand hoe ik een windows live usb stick kan maken vanuit ubuntu?
<alex--> google levert niks op
<tiempjuuh> waar?
<erik1984> Als je een windows .iso hebt zou je die op stick moeten kunnen 'branden' zou je zeggen
<alex--> wat bedoel je waar?
<alex--> erik1984 werkt niet
<alex--> dan wordt hij niet bootable
<FritigernAFK> Is hier iemand bekend met git? Ik wil graag een andere git repo met de mijne mergen, maar the beschrijvingen die ik verwarren me meer dan dat ze ophelderen.
<alex--> en met dat 'Opstartschijf maken' kun je geen windows iso's selecterne
<alex--> fritigernafk praat eens normaal
<alex--> sorry kwam er verkeerde uit
<alex--> ik bedoelde met dat mergen enzo
<alex--> rare woorden
<FritigernAFK> alex--: Al geprobeerd om na het branden grup op die USB stick te plakken?
<OerHeks> alex--, gedraag je, dat zijn normale woorden
<alex--> mergen niet
<FritigernAFK> Okee alex, jij gaat op ignore.
<alex--> sorry
<alex--> ik zeg toch, moest er anders uit komen
<alex--> ik bedoelde woorden die ik niet kende...
<alex--> :\
<alex--> Hoe plak ik grubg op die usb stick?
<alex--> grub *
<OerHeks> helpt de manual niet > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/git-merge.1.html &&  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/git-merge-index.1.html
<alex--> Zo, de pc netjes uitgezet met sudo shutdown -r 0
<OerHeks> of van lars vogel zie punt 7 > http://www.vogella.de/articles/Git/article.html
<Fritigern> Ah, sorry, ik was AFK. Ik heb die manpages bekeken (staan uiteraard ook op mijn PC), maar ik vind het verwarrend. Het enige dat ik wilde was een voorbeeld van een git merge opdracht. In plaats daarvan zie ik allemaal dansende lettertjes en woorden waarven ik nog moet leren wat ze betekenen....
<Fritigern> Oh, Lars Vogel moet ik nog bekijken....
<OerHeks> conflicten zul je handmatig moeten fixen, begrijp ik
<OerHeks> nietemin is GIT belangrijk aan het worden, de kernel word daar nu ook maintained
<Fritigern> *Moppers* Lars's beschrijving gaat over het mergen van twee van je eigen branches, waar ik naar zoek is het mergen van de repo van een ander met het mijne
<alex--> Nu zit ik met een nog veel groter probleem..
<alex--> mountall: fsck / [301] afgebroken met status 4
<alex--> mountall: bestandssysteem bevat fouten: /
<alex--> verwijderde inode 262156 tijd is nul, en die is gerepareerd
<alex--> Ik heb nu het controlleren geanulleeerd
<alex--> Omdat hij er al een paar had gecontrolleerd
<alex--> Wat kan ik nu het beste doen?
<OerHeks> domme actie, je had dat gewoon moeten laten lopen
<alex--> Ja maar hij had er al 3 gehad
<alex--> Die melding kreeg ik 3 keer onder elkaar
<alex--> en nu begon hij met de vierde
<alex--> Nu heb ik een live usb erin, ga ik daarmee fsck doen
<alex--> Moet ik de andere partities ook controlleren?
<alex--> Waarom moet ik fsck manually draaien?
<alex--> Gelukt :)
<alex--> werkt dit ook voor andere ubuntu versies?: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-810/
<tiempjuuh> zekers, ook voor heeuul veeuul andere distro's
<tiempjuuh> oh nee, toch niet :$
<tiempjuuh> heb je dit al eens gezien? http://bit.ly/plopperdeplop
<alex-> ik heb een vraagje
<alex-> Als je in Ubuntu het geluid harder dan 100% zet
<alex-> Gaan je boxen dan stuk?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<alex-> tiempjuuh: Ben benieuwd hoe snel dit booten gaat, als het sneller dan de bios is dan is het een hele verbetering. SSD met Ubuntu erop en binnen 5 sec kun je aan de gang
<MonkeyDust> luider dan 100%, dat klinkt als Spinal Tap :)
<Gotiniens> haha
<Gotiniens> it gos to eleven!
<Gotiniens> de iPlayer van bbc goot tot elf trouwens ;)
<Gotiniens> *gaat
<OerHeks> hij wil weten of dat de boxjes opblaast
<Gotiniens> neuh
<Gotiniens> maakt wel je geluidskwaliteit lager wss
<OerHeks> het kan wel je trommelvliezen opblazen :-D
<OerHeks> of langdurig gebruik schade doen. jammer dat je pas na een aantal jaar achter die schade komt.
<Gotiniens> nee het gaat namelijk niet echt harder
<Gotiniens> de preceptie van het volume wordt anders, waardoor het harder lijkt
<Gotiniens> netzoals vroeger de reclame´s harder klonken
<Gotiniens> maar het niet waren
<OerHeks> ah zoals ze nu hebben aangetoond dat reklameś  wel harder klinken
<OerHeks> andere meet methode
<Somelauw> Ik heb zojuist een partitie gemaakt, maar voor alles wat ik probeer zegt die "permission denied", terwijl ik in mijn andere partitie gewoon overal bij kan.
<Somelauw> Wat is de volledige manier om ergens eigenaar van te worden chown -r $USERNAME mapje.
<Somelauw> Met :
<RawChid> Somelauw: -R
<Somelauw> RawChid: ja, ik raak daar steeds mee in de war. Bij mv heb je dat dan weer niet nodig en soms is het een kleine letter en dan weer een hoofdletter.
<Somelauw> Maar hij doet het.
<tiempjuuh> dat is mooi
<tiempjuuh> was het bij de weg niet +R/X/W
<Somelauw> Je moet chown -R $USERNAME:$USERNAME dir doen.
<tiempjuuh> ?
<Somelauw> Nee, dat is chmod.
<Somelauw> chown maakt je eigenaar van dingen
<Somelauw> chmod zet permissies voor de eigenaar en voor anderen
<tiempjuuh> oh, vandaar dat ie het niet deed :p
<ujjain> In Nederland zit toch nauwelijks olie in de grond?
<OerHeks> drenthe en de noordzee
<OerHeks> en in de grond onder de benzinepomp hier aan de A4
<ujjain> oh, jaknikkers, ik wist wel dat we veel gas hadden
<ujjain> ah oké, wist ik niet
<ujjain> http://ompldr.org/vYWZhZA best wel netjes
<Somelauw> Wat is dat nou weer voor geheimzinnige lost+found dir op mijn schijfje?
<ujjain> http://ompldr.org/vYWZhYw < extreme lage werkloosheid had ik ook niet verwacht, we zeiken altijd dat mensen aan het werk moeten :P
<OerHeks> lost en found, dat heeft te maken met ext4, om bij chkdsk een ruimte te hebben om dingen op te slaan ?
<OerHeks> soort werkruimte, 5% ?
<Somelauw> okee
<OerHeks> ik lees ook dat daar files worden bijgehouden i.v.m. systeem crash ..
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2115/whats-lostfound-and-where-did-it-come-from
<OerHeks> dat askubuntu is wel een beter forum manier
<Gotiniens> het askubuntu systeem is beter als je gelijk een passend antwoord kan geven
<Gotiniens> maar als er eerst doorgevraagd moet worden denk ik dat de "oude" manier beter is
<Somelauw> Ik liet hem net crashen tijdens een backup, maar die hele schijf is gewoon leeg gebleven.
<JanC> Gotiniens: ik vind askubuntu juist beter als er moet doorgevraagd worden (je kan je vraag updaten en zo!)
<Gotiniens> ja maar dat kan bij gewone fora ook
<JanC> soms
<JanC> maar het wordt dan vaak wel erg onoverzichtelijk  ☺
<Gotiniens> ik kan het askubuntu systeem vooral van experts-exchange en daar moet je 9/10 keer alsnog alle antwoorden doorlezen om het te kunnen oplossen
<JanC> en onduidelijk welk antwoord nu het juiste is
<JanC> Gotiniens: op askubuntu kan je aangeven welk antwoord de vraag oplostte
<Gotiniens> dat kan bij experts exchange ook
<JanC> en je kan stemmen voor/tegen elk antwoord
<Gotiniens> alleen staat nooit het volledige antwoord in die ene post
<Somelauw> Dan is het eigenlijk net zoiets als stackoverflow
<lordzett> lo ppl
<lordzett> hmm wist dat nvidea niet lekker is maar nu een nieuwe videokaart er in gepropt maar damn bagger met 2 schermen
<JanC> Somelauw: AskUbuntu draait op de StackExchange software
<Somelauw> nvidia was toch de enige videokaart met goede linux drivers?
<lordzett> hmm
<JanC> Somelauw: depends
<lordzett> nha als ik zie wat nvidea nu om mijn scherm heeft geklooit
<lordzett> kan niet eens een prog van de ene naar de andere kant slepen
<JanC> Somelauw: nvidia doet veel dingne op een niet-standaard manier in hun closed source driver, dus dat werkt meestal niet goed met standaard-configuratieprogramma's ook dan en zo
<hansw> navond
<JanC> en de open source driver is nog niet helemaal je dat vziw  ;)
<OerHeks> ha hans
<lordzett> hansw lo
<lordzett> eej OerHeks
<lordzett> !
<lordzett> ff reboot
<lordzett> loooohooo
<lordzett> yes reinstall doet soms wonderen
<MonkeyDust> opnieuw beginnen gaat soms beter dan fouten herstellen
<lordzett> jha vaak
<lordzett> soms zie je door de bomen het bos niet meer
<lordzett> en eindelijk 64bits geinstallleerd. ff weer denken waar alles zit wat ik had ingesteld
<lordzett> vroeger had je toch onder uiterlijk dat je extra animaties kon aanzetten?
<hansw_> kan onder 11.04 met ccsm
<hansw_> compiz settings manager
<OerHeks> en gelijk extra plugins pakken :P
<lordzett> ow jha die link op jullie site vergeten ff doen
<hansw_> jullie site?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat ubuntu multimedia geval
<lordzett> jha die
<lordzett> ff zoeken
<OerHeks> css script, silverlight, java 7 ?
<lordzett> OerHeks, je had me eerder een link gegeven waarop de site een link stond naar iets wat vanalles standaard installeerde
<OerHeks> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<OerHeks> ehm
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<lordzett> nee stond zo'n link op dat ook dingen van derden en codexen werden geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> ja even doorklikken, restricted extra's
<OerHeks> of je kan medibuntu nemen, en zelf kiezen
<lordzett> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen
<lordzett> ff zoeken heb je het zo :P
<OerHeks> allez, elk werelddeel heeft een plaatsje Rome :-D
<lordzett> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<lordzett> ha duidelijk
<lordzett> menzen ik hoop toch spoedig eens een boek over ubuntu en linux door te gaan spitten
<hansw_> ubuntu is gewoon linux :-)
<lordzett> klopt
<lordzett> maar van bijde wat meer weten is best handig
<MonkeyDust> wordt dmesg bij elke reboot volledig overschreven?
<hansw_> ja
<JanC> eh, "dmesg" is een programma en een ringbuffer in het geheugen  ;)
<hansw_> sterker nog, soms zie je het begin al niet meer
<lordzett> laterz
<hansw_> maar er is een logfile van de huidige
<JanC> die wordt geroteerd, toch?
<hansw_> ja
<JanC> niet overschreven
<hansw_> nou
<hansw_> dat weet ik niet zeker
<hansw_> oudere kernel versies overschreven hem vanaf de start meen ik
<JanC> ik heb alleszins dmesg  dmesg.0  dmesg.1.gz  dmesg.2.gz  dmesg.3.gz  ...  ;)
<hansw_> oeeh, dat is leuk
<JanC> de kernel schrijft die niet hé
<MonkeyDust> ik ben aan het zien in /var/log/
<JanC> de kernel houdt alleen die ringbuffer bij
<hansw_> JanC, idd, in /var/log
<hansw_> JanC, ja, als die te veel beschreven wordt zie je het begin ook niet meer
<hansw_> die ringbuffer dus
<JanC> daarom dat die dus gelogd wordt (in Ubuntu toch)
<hansw_> ik zal morgen eens kijken wat de nieuwe debian doosjes doen
<JanC> lijkt me logisch dat je geen onbeperkt geheugen wil laten reserveren door de kernel daarvoor  :P
<hansw_> :-)
<JanC> stel je voor dat één of andere driver 500 messages / seconde gaat spewen...
<hansw_> of je firewall bij een ddos :-)
<hansw_> 500 valt overigens nog mee, op een drukke doos waar oracle op draait zie ik bij tracing op level 16 de listener 1200 regels per seconde spugen
<hansw_> maar dat is op een redelijk dikke hpux
<JanC> hansw_: ik had onlangs een progsel dat in 1 à 2 uurtjes 20 GiB aan error messages naar .xsession-errors schreef...  :-/
<hansw_> nice :-)
<hansw_> zelf geschreven?
<alex-> Weet iemand hoe ik de taal in Libreoffice veradner?
<alex-> ik bedoel de correctietaal
<JanC> alex-: bedoel je de standaard correctietaal, of voor één bepaald document?
<hansw_> ik heb wel eens een oneindige loop in een stukje php debugging gezet, een class die de foute connectie mailde naar mezelf
<alex-> één bepaald document
<alex-> JanC: ^
<hansw_> die ging draaien op een vette server, mijn mailbox kreeg in 30 seconden 1200 mailtjes, dan leer je het snel af om fouten te maken
<JanC> alex-: Opmaak -> Teken -> tab Lettertype ?
<JanC> alex-: als je al een bestaande tekst hebt moet je die vermoedelijk eerst selecteren wel
<alex-> lettertype?
<OerHeks> in LibreOffice Writer Opmaak - AutoCorrectie
<JanC> de tab "Lettertype" in het dialoogvenster voor tekenopmaak
<alex-> Ah
<alex-> Dankje
<JanC> OerHeks: autocorrectie is toch geen spellingcontrole ?
<OerHeks> ja toch, tijdens ?
<OerHeks> *tijdens invoer document
<JanC> alex-: oh, en Extra -> Taal
<JanC> alex-: die lijkt me nog simpeler  ;)
<JanC> en onderaan in de statusbalk kan je het ook instellen
<alex-> Hoe kan ik woorden tellen?
<Idroy_> bij libreoffice?
<Idroy_> volgens mij staat dat onder Extra
<Idroy_> http://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Word_Count
<hansw_> wc -l document.blabla
<Somelauw> tools en dan wordcount
<hansw_> maar die telt vast xml tags
<Idroy_> als je het in het Engels hebt dan staat het onder Tools
<Somelauw> Maar ik gebruik stiekem nog steeds openoffice
<CyberGabber> Eigebschappen document, dns statistiek?
<CyberGabber> Eigenschappen document, dan statistiek?
<hansw_> wat ben ik blij dat ik zelden office nodig heb
<OerHeks> ik zeg het je nog %aantal% keer
<hansw_> een aantal pagina's lijkt me veel nuttiger info
<Somelauw> hansw_: Als je samenwerkt met mensen dan heb je het wel vaak nodig.
<Somelauw> Soms alleen al om een bijlage te openen.
<OerHeks> een liefdesbrief inkorten tot 2000 woorden ..
<OerHeks> in twitter zie je hoeveel letters je over hebt.
<CyberGabber> hansw_: Sommige mensen moeten periodiek een artikel voor publicatie aanleveren van bv. X woorden ( bv max 500 )..
<OerHeks> owja, deeplinken tot 100 woorden
<hansw_> Somelauw, iemand die over een onderwerp schrijft waarin veel lange woorden voorkomen kan zomaar 2 keer zoveel ruimte gebruiken
<CyberGabber> hansw_: Of een volzin van 1 vol A4-tje ;-)
<hansw_> CyberGabber, er zullen wellicht situaties zijn, ze lijken me echter achterhaald, idd een volzin van een half a4tje, maar in welk letterformaat?
<hansw_> en hoe telt het formules in wiskundige documenten?
<Somelauw> Ja, maar dat komt door de opmaak.
<hansw_> naja, dan kun je al beter LateX gebruiken denk ik
<Somelauw> Zeker, maar niet iedereen kan daarmee omgaan en daar moet ik soms mee samenwerken.
<hansw_> ik kan me iets voorstellen bij een char count, maar zelfs dat kan misgaan
<hansw_> wc -l is trouwens het aantal regels
<hansw_> wc geeft meer info :-)
<Somelauw> Wel handig als je school zegt dat je verslag minimaal zoveel woorden moet hebben natuurlijk en dan willen ze dat je het ook digitaal inlevert zodat ze het kunnen controleren.
<hansw_> 200 woorden per pagina? dan weet je dat je er 5 moet schrijven :-) Als ze je daar minpunten voor geven moet die schoolleiding weer naar school
<hansw_> het gaat nog steeds om de kwaliteit, niet het aantal zinnen/woorden
<Somelauw> Voor een of andere gare cursus die bij mijn studie hoort moet ik minimaal 3000 woorden schrijven.
<Somelauw> Wil je hun even uitleggen dat dat niet uitmaakt?
<hansw_> ja hoor
<hansw_> mensen die die eisen samenstellen letten vaak niet op de inhoud, ze moeten een vulling voor een krant of tijdschrift kwijt. Ze weten exact dat ze 30 procent ruimte nodig hebben voor adverteerders en hoeveel woorden er ongeveer in die andere 70 procent passen
<Somelauw> En dan ga ik er lekker leesbeveiliging opzetten zodat ze het aantal woorden niet kunnen tellen.
<hansw_> of een verhaal goed is maakt een marketing droid niet uit
<hansw_> Somelauw, owjee, en je denkt dat dat werkt?
<hansw_> dat klinkt als het zetten van een javascript op een webpage die voorkomt dat iemand de source bekijkt
<Somelauw> Alsof zij dat kunnen omzeilen.
<Somelauw> De mensen die het gaan nakijken weten volgens mij niet heel veel van computers.
<hansw_> volgens jouw
<hansw_> je weet dat zeker? en je denkt ook niet dat iemand een inschatting kan maken over het aantal woorden op een pagina?
<hansw_> Ik zou gewoon met 1800 woorden komen en vertellen dat dit een duidelijk verhaal is en dat ze naar de inhoud moeten kijken
<hansw_> tenzij je gaat leren om zetter te worden bij een drukkerij heeft het totaal geen zin
<hansw_> ik gok dat de beoordeler kijkt naar het aantal pagina's en dan iets te weinig ziet, kost je zomaar een halve studiepunt :-)
<erik1984> Latex gaat je ook niet helpen aan meer woorden (om even in te haken op wat eerder werd gezegd), wel aan meer witruimte >:)
<hansw_> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-20
<jpjacobs> hmmm mijn usb schijf heeft het opgegeven blijkbaar
<jpjacobs> eerst kwam ie nog in de dmesg output (en ik was hem aan het backuppen met ddrescue) maar nu dus niet meer
<jpjacobs> iemand een idee om hem toch terug te laten detecteren?
<mvn071> andere usb->ata controler ?
<mvn071> als ie tikt een nachtje in de vriezer leggen
<OerHeks> is de backup voltooid ?
<OerHeks> je zou testdisk kunnen gebruiken
<jpjacobs> ~nee de backup is nog niet rond spijtig genoeg
<jpjacobs> nog maar 250 GB van de 500 ge backupt, met nog een hoop gaten
<OerHeks> dan zou ik testdisk gebruiken om te zien wat er nog gerepareerd kan worden, of met UBcd spelen, file tools
<jpjacobs> verdomme, t was zo goed aant gaan
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je net bij de reden bent beland, waarom je je hdd aan het backuppen bent ...
<jpjacobs> ja
<jpjacobs> ik heb wel backups van een groot stuk, maar niet alles
<jpjacobs> en der staan een hoop films op die me niks kunnen schelen, maar mijn fotos zou ik wel terugwillen
<jpjacobs> (die niet gebackupt zijn)
<OerHeks> ntfs ?
<jpjacobs> FAT
<jpjacobs> Dus, in de diepvriezer zou werken?
<jpjacobs> of is dit een urban legend
<OerHeks> als hij tikt,..
<jpjacobs> zoals het hard schijfje thuis tikt, zo tikt het nergens :p
<OerHeks> nou, dan zijn de platters waarschijnlijk te warm, of de chip een beetje te heet geworden
<OerHeks> of zo'n tonnetje gebarsten, het heeft wel eens geholpen idd
<OerHeks> je zou, de hdd uit de behuizing kunnen halen, en in een pc aansluiten ..
<jpjacobs> mja, ding is eigenlijk nog onder garantie, dus open doen zit er niet echt in
<OerHeks> oke, niet doen idd.
<OerHeks> probeer eens ubcd, of hij te benaderen is
<jpjacobs> hij is niet meer te benaderen, hij komt gewoon niet meer in de dmesg output
<jpjacobs> en als er geen /dev/sd?? meer voor gemaakt wordt, kan ik hem ook niet meer backuppen
<jpjacobs> hij steekt nu in de diepvries, op hoop van zegen
<jpjacobs> hmm blijkbaar raden recovery firmas diepvriezen af
<Dhrookt> gasten
<tiempjuuh> wat is er?
<Dhrookt> nah niks eigenlijk
<Dhrookt> ben er een hele tijd niet geweest
<Dhrookt> :)
<tiempjuuh> oh
<Dhrookt> was er altijd via de site
<Dhrookt> maar dat lukte niet meer
<Dhrookt> maar nu ff xchat geinstald om toch ff hiero te komen :P
<tiempjuuh> Raar, misschien ligt freenode er eventje uit?
<Dhrookt> ff
<Dhrookt> kom er al maanden niet meer op via de site
<Dhrookt> dacht zal wel
<Dhrookt> maar licht echt aan hun volgens mij
<Dhrookt> g
<Dhrookt> maar fijn om er weer te zijn :)
<tiempjuuh> he ja, ik kom er ook niet meer op? Naja, xchat is ook fijn:)
<Dhrookt> jah ik dacht er niet bij na tot een maatje van me zei doe je het toch via dit
<Dhrookt> ik zo oh jah
<Dhrookt> simpel
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<Dhrookt> oww  meer ebooks coming up :P
<Dhrookt> tom and jerry :P
<tiempjuuh> maar offtopic kun je hier doe: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<tiempjuuh> ;)
<Dhrookt> thanks
<Dhrookt> ff zoeken :)
<Dhrookt> was al blij dat ik ubuntu nl zag staan
<Dhrookt> zo ff alle ubuntu nl in me favorites
<Dhrookt> :)
<Dhrookt> maar hoe vind ik die terug?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-21
<Wobbo> Weet iemand welk proces systeem een bluetooth muis bedient? De muis heeft veel vertraging of staat af en to stil. Bij gnome-system-monitor kan ik van alles zien maar als ik de Prioriteit wijzigzicht verandert niet veel. Ik heb alles waar bluethooth bij stond heb ik op -20 gezet.
<Wobbo> Als ik uiteindelijk opnieuw opstart staan alle bleuthooth dingen weer op 0.
<Wobbo> Ik heb ook gegeken bij gksu gnome-system-monitor, deze hebben een andere lijst. Ook daar bluithooth en ook na het omnieuw opstarten weer terug op 0.
<jpjacobs> tis wss iets wat begint met bt
<jpjacobs> misschien ook eens kijken in de logs of ie iets zegt in de trant van disconnects of zo...
<Wobbo> Ga ik even naar zoeken. De bluethooth muis werk wel prima op een gewone computer (mijn laptop is net nieuw en heeft bluethooth 3).
<Wobbo> En er staat niets met bt erbij.
<Addk> Gebruik Ubuntu 10.04. Ik wil adobe plugin installeren in firefox browser maar dit lukt me niet. Bij downloaden van een .rpm bestand verschint de vraag: "Wat moet firefox met dit bestand doen?" Openen of opslaan maar geen vraag of dit prgramma wil uitvoeren. Wie kan me helpen.
<Snicksie> is er geen andere optie Addk ? misschien een .deb-bestand?
<Snicksie> als je geen .deb bestand kan vinden zou je het rpm-bestand moeten omzetten naar een .deb
<Addk> Ja Snicksie met .deb gaat het vanzelf. Ik wist niet dat het zo eenvoudig was, bedankt.
<Snicksie> :)
<Addk> Nu ik hier toch ben. Ik heb dualboot PC met windows en ubuntu. Ik heb totaal 160 GB harde schijf en 139 GB is toebebeeld aan de windows gedeelte en hier staat mijn oude data. Er is nog zo'n 20 GB vrije ruimte op de windwos partitie. Ik wil graag de Ubuntu partitie vergroten, hoe doe ik dit.
<MonkeyDust> Addk: dat gaat met gparted, ik heb het ook gedaan, maar dat kan uren duren
<MonkeyDust> maak eerst een backup van je bestaande data, just in case it goes wrong
<Addk> OK MonkeyDust. In Ubuntu software centrum Gparted niet gevonden wel de Gnome partitiebewerker. Deze laatste heb ik al eens geinstalleerd maar toen kwam ik er niet helemaal uit. Waar kan ik Gparted vinden?
<MonkeyDust>  gparted zou gewoon in de repo's moeten staan, het staat standaard op je live-cd
<Addk> Gparted gevonden MonkeyDust. Ik ga later proberen om Ubuntu partitie hiermee te vergroten. Ik moet zo vertrekken. Bedankt voor zover en tot de volgende keer.
<Jeeves_> Wie gebruikt er hier php symfony?
<OerHeks> grumble kernel update
<superthomas> hoi mensen
<superthomas> ik heb een vraag
<superthomas> ik wil graag c++ leren. ik ken de basis al een beetje, maar nog niet genoeg om echte applicaties te schrijven.
<superthomas> wie weet er een goede c++ tutorial?
<MonkeyDust> superthomas: http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/
<superthomas> dankje, maar ik zoek meer iets in het gebied van Qt4
<StefandeVries> superthomas, ben je al bekend met klassen en OOP?
<superthomas> ja. ik heb al veel  ervaring met visual basic .Net. ik wil me alleen wat meer verdiepen in Qt4 zodat ik ook grafische applicaties kan schrijven voor linux.
<MonkeyDust> superthomas: probeer Glade
<mandje> navond. zit er nu standaard een mogelijkheid in de UI menus om een backup te maken van /home naar cdrom?
<tiempjuuh> Volgens mij niet, maar weet niet zeker
<Idroy_> in 11.10 heb je deja dup, waarmee je backups kan maken (standaard geinstalleerd dan)
<Idroy_> misschien zit ie ook wel in 11.04, je kan er volgens mij niet naar cd rom schrijven
<mandje> ok tnx. ik vraag het voor iemand die 11.04 heeft. en googlend vond ik niet veel.  waar kan je dan wel naar schrijven met deja dup?
<tiempjuuh> je hebt ook nog dkopp, maar dat schrijft naar DVD...
<Idroy_> mandje, deja dup schrijft volgens mij gewoon een bestand op je hardeschijf, die je dan zelf eventueel ergens anders op kan zetten (usb-stick, dvd,  of misschien cd als het daar op past)
<tiempjuuh> of reservekopiebeheerder
<tiempjuuh> staat in softwarecentrum, en ze zeggen dat ie naar cd's kan backuppen...
<mandje> nou met deze suggesties moet er wel wt van te maken zijn. merci.  :)
<tiempjuuh> geen dank
<lordzett> goedemorgen allen
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordzett> jeej kep eindelijk bijde schermen lekker aan het werk
<lordzett> tis soms wat
<mandje> reservekopiebeheerder..  heeft dat ook een engelse naam? kan het niet vinden..
<MonkeyDust> backup manager, nee?
<OerHeks> punt 10 en 11 ? > http://computertotaal.nl/software/22491-tweaks-voor-uw-ubuntu-server/2.html
<OerHeks> de /etc/backuppc/config.pl en /etc/backuppc/hosts aanpassen, en draait vanzelf
<Piratelv> ik denk dat de packetnaam van reservekopiebeheerder pybackpack is. Heb geen nederlands taalpakket dus kan niet checken.
<tiempjuuh> ja dat is het
<mandje> 'file backup manager' is de ui naam dan. een rdiff interface.  idd bakup naar cd/dvd  :)
<viezerd> hmm, dus Eucalyptus verdwijnt en Openstack wordt default ?
<OerHeks> ja viezerd, ik las gister een mooie deployment > http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/09/oneiric-server-deploy-server-fleets-p1/
<OerHeks>  Orchestra is the name of a wonderful piece of technology that lands in Oneiric, that's been created on top of the open-source cobbler project.
<viezerd> ah ff checken
<viezerd> dat ziet er meer uit als een tool om voorgeconfigureerde images te installeren
<OerHeks> ja, in je cloud gedoe, dit voorbeeld is je private cloud, en ergens onderin staat dat je automatisch een paar images ter beschikking hebt
<OerHeks> het wiel niet 2 maal uitvinden dus :-)
<OerHeks> ik hoop wel dat je pinning kan toepassen ..
<viezerd> nou, canonical is wel 2x het wiel opnieuw aan uitvinden geloof ik. Eerst Eucalyptus en ineens naar Openstack
<misnix> processen die met een k beginnen zijn overigens niet allemaal kde programmas, kan bijv. ook met de kernel te maken hebben
<misnix> de debian cd ligt al klaar  hier ;-)
<OerHeks> ik zie op, tegen de commerciële progjes die je per 11.10 kan kopen in softwarecentrum
<OerHeks> wie gaat ondersteuning geven ?
<viezerd> canonical, neem ik aan
<viezerd> maar wat voor commerciele software komt erin ?
<viezerd> leuke speeltjes voor thuis of echt zakelijke dingen ?
<OerHeks> voornamelijk games, maar ik dacht ook zakenlijke paketten
<OerHeks> Beta2 Expected: in 52 minutes   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-11.10-beta-2
<OerHeks> :P
<JanC> OerHeks: er is nu ook al commerciële software in SC
<JanC> support daarop gaat via de maker van die software uiteraard
<OerHeks> ah oke.
<JanC> Canonical maakt in sommige gevallen de .deb's (betaald, in opdracht van die firma's) maar verder is het hun software niet
<JanC> maar bijv. World of Goo wordt door de makers daarvan ondersteund  ☺
<JanC> ik zie dat je zelfs tijdschriften kan kopen daar n u  :P
<OerHeks> je licenties blijven wel intact, na herinstallatie natuurlijk
<JanC> maar 16 USD voor een PDF vind ik wel veel   :P
<OerHeks> kan Ubuntu-nl geen kortings-codeś krijgen om te promoten ?
<OerHeks> :P
<JanC> OerHeks: stel het voor?  ☺
<JanC> nu ja, misschien kan ik dat als loco-team contact voor -be ook eens aankaarten...
<OerHeks> je kan er een quiz van maken, iedereen gegarandeerd prijs.
<JanC> OerHeks: zou ook kunnen voor U1MS...
<OerHeks> hmm ik wacht op de client voor KDE :(
<JanC> er is geen "client voor GNOME" ook  :P
<OerHeks> jawel, maar die grap werkt niet
<JanC> zijn voorlopig 2 plugins voor Rhythmbox & Banshee vziw?
<JanC> (nog niet gekeken in oneiric)
<OerHeks> ik ben wel benieuwd naar beta2
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-22
<Chat8589> ey
<MonkeyDust> iemand ervaring met en een oplossing voor de kworker bug? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<CasW> j ##politics
<CasW> Moest nog een slash voor...
<tiempjuuh> weet iemand hoe ik eps bestanden naar pdf bestanden omzet?
<MonkeyDust> tiempjuuh: zoek eens naar eps2pdf, kennelijk kan het met Scribus
<MonkeyDust> vergeet wat ik zei ;)
<tiempjuuh> oké, ben nu van alles aan het downloaden :P
<CasW> War blijft de beta 2?
<CasW> *waar
<tiempjuuh> je kan de daily pakken, is waarschijnlijk de zelfde...
<Idroy_> hij is nog niet dikgedrukt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Idroy_> dik gedrukt en oranje*
<tiempjuuh> Ik wil de code of conduct tekenen, maar ik heb Kubuntu, dus gaat dit (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/22/%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.html) niet op, leoquant raadde me seahorse aan, maar dat blijkt voor gnome te zijn. Wie o wie weet een soortgelijk proggie voor kde?
<trijntje_> tiempjuuh: man pgp ;)
<Jhinta> goeie avond iemand die een firmware heeft for een acer altos easy store 1.4
<tiempjuuh> timo@timo-A8M:~$ man pgp
<tiempjuuh> Er is geen pagina over pgp
<CasW> Hij is er nog steeds niet, hè?
 * trijntje_ zit ook te wachten
<trijntje_> man gpg, sorry tiempjuuh
<Idroy_> en tiempjuuh, lukt het nog een beetje?
<tiempjuuh> sorry, was even drummen ;D
<tiempjuuh> Is er ook een grafische tool voor
<trijntje_> ik zit niet op ubuntu nu, heeft kubuntu geen softwarecentrum?
<tiempjuuh> jawel
<tiempjuuh> hebbes, bleek dat ik op sleutel moest zoeken ipv gpg of pgp :p
<Idroy_> whoops
<Idroy_> :P
<trijntje_> ja, ze zouden voor het softwarecentrum een soort extra tag-database moeten hebben
<tiempjuuh> gelukt, bleek dat starten via het k-menu niet lukte, moest via de terminal met kdesudo kgpg? naja, hij doet het, ik ga er morgen mee aan de slag :)
<Idroy_> mooi :)
<tiempjuuh> Idroy_: Sja, je wilt de coc ondertekenen of je wilt het niet :P
<Idroy_> idd
<Gotiniens> komt hansw nog wel eens langs hier?
<OerHeks> ja
<bob_> iemand met een acer easy store?
<OerHeks> ik heb er geen, is dat een homeserver met windows homeserver erop ?
<bob_> simpel nas , heb de firmware nodig om hem te installeren
<OerHeks> welk typenr precies ?
<bob_> gen type nummer maar naam
<bob_> acer altos easystore
<OerHeks> ik las net dat je er ubuntu-server op bepaalde types kan gooien > http://maxbeatty.com/blog/2010/09/how-to-install-ubuntu-server-acer-h340-whs/
<OerHeks> dat lijkt me eenvoudig, http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/server/altos_easystore.html
<bob_> yep , moet ik well een firmware hebben om hem uber houd te kunnen gebruiken  , je krijg 50 euro van me als je hem daar vandaan kan halen , en vandaag dan oo
<bob_> k'
<OerHeks> ah ik zie het, ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/server/ is gewoon niet bereikbaar
<OerHeks> ff zien of US wel werkt ..
<bob_> precies
<bob_> nope
<bob_> eu  is voor alle acer's
<bob_> behalve japn geloof ik
<bob_> hey oerherks je tweets zijn best goeie info's man ,, lees ze elke dag trouwens
<bob_> Jhinta btw
<misnix> tcp        0      0 amd-590:52248           ftp2.acer-euro.co:33309 ESTABLISHED
<OerHeks> pak deze eens http://support.acer.com/us/en/product/default.aspx
<misnix> werkt gewoon
<OerHeks> hier ook niet, misnix
<OerHeks> waar zit gij ?
<misnix> hier wel ;)
<misnix> 24.2 mb download
<misnix> 10 binnen
<misnix> amsterdam
<bob_> acer.co?
<misnix> com
<bob_> is kijken
<misnix> tcp        0      0 amd-590:51031           ftp2.acer-euro.com:ftp  ESTABLISHED
<OerHeks> als ik een altos aanklik lukt het me wel in us/en te downen
<misnix> netstat output
<OerHeks> tabje bios denk ik, voor firmware ?
<bob_> ja maar daar staat easystore niet
<misnix> # Firmware with Active Directory integration (v1.4)
<misnix> Firmware (Version: b813) - AD Users number up to 256 and quota management
<bob_> misnix can je hem uploaden?
<bob_> yes dat is hem
<misnix> ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/server/Aeasystore/firmware/fs-ns04-1.4-b813.pkg
<misnix> probeer zelf eens
<Jhinta> ben ik weer ,,, misnix kan niet inlogen pass
<OerHeks> :-)
<misnix> vanuit ff werkt het gewoon
<Jhinta> zit opandroid:S
<misnix> tsk ;p
<misnix> en waar upload ik dat?
<Jhinta> ind firefox werkt
<misnix> grrr, daar gaat m'n 50 €  ;-)
<Jhinta> nou , link die acer geet werkt niet , zei ook als je hem daar vandaan kan halen heb je 50 maar,,,,,,
<Jhinta> heb je payplal
<Jhinta> of ze moetenheb net an gegooid hebben :D
<Jhinta> geen paypal?
<misnix> ja, ik heb een playpal
<Jhinta> vraag het niet nog een keer
<misnix> :)
<Jhinta> pm
<Jhinta> moet je me wel  die paypal geven natuurlijk
<Jhinta> maar zoals ik all zei oerhex , lees die dingen vaak van je , best wel intresant
<Jhinta> misnix  ik ben zo van me tab af en dus niet meer op irc en heb nog steets geen pm voor je paypal
<OerHeks> ik zou zeggen: dierenambu/asiel naar keuze
<OerHeks> grinnik
<misnix> daar zit wat in OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> lijkt me ook een oplossing, totdat ubuntu-nl een nummerke heeft om te donatiëren
<OerHeks> nee, Jhinta, ge zal zelf ook wel anderen helpen :-)
<Jhinta> joh zonder dat men het weet help ik ze ;)
<Jhinta> trouwens ubuntu heeft geen donatie optie ofzo of praat je echt over ubuntu nl
<OerHeks> ja voor ubuntu-nl stickting i.o.
<misnix> hij verzint ze waar je bij staat :)
<OerHeks> in oprichting, zie forum voor de vraag over naamstelling
<OerHeks> nee man
<misnix> :p
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/naam-stichting-wie-heeft-een-idee/
<misnix> debian ftw
<OerHeks> omgubuntu Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 Released bla bla, maar nog gene download :(
<misnix> dan doen de commerciele add ons het nog niet goed :-)
<OerHeks> hmm nu wel > http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ maar torrentje start nog niet
<OerHeks> binnen
<lordzett> lo pll
<lordzett> hmm
<lordzett> i just installed windows to
<lordzett> but damn thats crap
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-23
<OerHeks> hans :-)
<hanswpad> oi :-)
<hanswpad> debug nacht, oracle
<OerHeks> oei, is het mis ?
<OerHeks> Java 7 ?
<hanswpad> nee, is unix doos
<hanswpad> oud
<hanswpad> netwerk issues
<ujjain> ieman dhier ervaring met grub fixen? blijf maar errors krijgen :S
<ujjain> usr/bin/grub-probe: error: /mnt/boot/grub/device.map:2: No open paranthesis found.
<OerHeks> ujjain, is dit geen oplossing ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Use_Boot-Repair_Graphical_Tool
<addk> Ik wil op een oude notebook uit 2005 (HP compaq nx9030) Ubuntu 10.04 installeren. Met de zelf gedownloade en gebrande CD Rom lukt me dit niet. Wat doe ik fout?
<OerHeks> na cdrom als 1e boot geselecteerd te hebben ? krijg je bij boot ook nog een optie om bootdevice te kiezen met F8 of F10 ?
<OerHeks> ik brand cd's op 4x/8x speed, dat wil ook wel eens schelen.
<OerHeks> en de checksum controleren
<misnix2> en wel als iso branden, niet als data
<OerHeks> uhm ja
<OerHeks> iso/beeldbestand
<OerHeks> het is een 1:1 copy
<OerHeks> en waar lukt het niet ?
<addk> Ik heb de CD rom wel als 1ste boot geselecteerd en het opstartproces begint wel (de rode puntjes en Ubuntu verschijen) maar na een paar minuten wordt het scherm helemaal zwart (en blijft zwart na heeeel lang wachten)
<addk> CD is als iso gebrand
<OerHeks> ah oke, je krijgt geen menu o.i.d., heb je toevallig, een Nvidia videokaart ?
<OerHeks> nomodeset
<misnix2> werkt noapic en nolapic nog?
<misnix2> bestaat dat nog bedoel ik
<addk> Ik weet niet welke videokaart erin zit (hoe kom ik daar achter)
<misnix2> openschroeven?
<OerHeks> er zijn veel typen nx9030,..
<misnix2> oh, laptop
<addk> ik ga eerst zoeken naar nomodeset, noapic en nolapic
<misnix2> geen verstand van :)
<misnix2> bij de boot opties
<OerHeks> als het nvidia is > <ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> mogenlijk heb je een intel extreme graphics 2
<OerHeks> je zou dit toch ook ergens in je bios terug moeten kunnen vinden ?
<addk> bij overige opties kan selecteren : acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, nodmraid, nomodeset of alleen vrije software. Welke zal ik selecteren (meerder zijn mogelijk).
<misnix2> kwestie van proberen
<misnix2> nodmraid zal het wel niet zijn :)
<misnix2> en alleen de vrije software ook niet
<OerHeks> acpi=off is ook zo wat :(
<misnix2> ja, die is niet fijn met een laptop denk ik
<OerHeks> naar als je fan stil blijft staan :(
<addk> geen info in Bios over videokaart
<addk> nomodeset werkt niet
<addk> noapic werkt niet
<hansw> re
<addk> nolapic werkt ook niet. Was nog een parameter vergeten te melden namelijk: edd=on. Als deze niet lukt dan ga ik een schroevendraaier zoeken.
<misnix2> je kan ook meer parameters gelijk proberen toch?
<addk> Ja dat klopt maar ik was er niet zeker van of dat het beste was
<addk> ook bij edd=on verschijnt een zwart scherm
<OerHeks> ik kan er eigenlijk geen bootproblemen over vinden...
<misnix2> memtest draaien levert misschien wat op
<addk> De harde schijf is wel opgedeeld in twee partities C met 9,76 Gb en D met 27,5 Gb. Is dit nog van belang?
<misnix2> nee
<OerHeks> nope, partitie problemen komen later pas
<addk> Geheugentest gedraaid en krijg gegevens over Cache, Memory, Chipset en settings. Ik weet niet waar ik op moet letten.
<addk> Ik kom niet meer weg uit mijn Memtest86 scherm, niet met ESC of functietoetsen. Of moet ik geduld hebben en is de laptop bezig met memtesten?
<hansw> addk, kan, afhankelijk van geheugen en cpu snelheid wel lang duren
<hansw> tot dik een dag zelfs
<addk> OK dan laat ik hem vannacht maar testen
<misnix2> met escape moet ie stoppen denk ik
<misnix2> en op het scherm moet je kunnen zien dat ie bezig is
<OerHeks> 1 of 2 pass is voldoende voor een snelle check
<addk> er knippert een rode cursor en en rood plusteken achter de tekst Memtest86, dus dan zal die wel bezig zijn
<addk> oerheks, wat bedoel je met 1 of 2 pass
<OerHeks> pass test doorlopen
<misnix2> als je er met esc niet uit komt betwijfel ik dat
<addk> ik kom er inderdaad met esc niet uit
<misnix2> dat heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt geloof ik
<OerHeks> dan heeft die laptop echt een ram issue.
<misnix2> of moederbord
<addk> Windows draait er nog wel op
<OerHeks> wat voor schijf zit er in, Sata ?
<misnix2> je zou een windows versie van memtest86 kunnen proberen
<misnix2> maar veel zou ik daar niet van verwachten
<addk> heeft het zin om de memtest tot morgen aan te laten staan?
<misnix2> als ie het doet heeft dat wel zin ja, zeker twee passes laten doen
<addk> ik zie niets van passes of iets van die aard. Of moet ik eerst wachten tot die 1 pass heeft gedaan ofzo en zie ik dit vanzelf?
<OerHeks> dat zie je lopen rechts bovenaan, als ik me herinner.
<addk> volgens mij doet ie het niet want ik zie niets lopen. Alleen het knipperen linksboven van een cursor en een plusteken.
<misnix2> zo moet het er ongeveer uitzien met percentages rechtsboven die oplopen  http://imageshack.us/f/197/memtest86.jpg/
<addk> Vreemd. Het vak rechtsboven met Pass, Test, Test, Testing en Pattern ontbreken bij mij ???
<misnix2> misschien toch de cd, had je de checksum gecontroleerd?
<misnix2> lijkt erop dat memtest  al bij het starten crasht
<addk> hoe controleer ik de checksum
<misnix2> is dacht ik ook een optie in het install menu
<misnix2> cd verifieren of zoiets
<addk> "CD -rom op fouten controleren" staat er. Dat had ik al eerder geprobeerd en de CD bleek OK te zijn.
<misnix2> ok, dan weet ik even niks meer
<misnix2> dat memtest crasht heb ik echt nog nooit gezien :-(
<misnix2> linux is veel kritischer met hardware errors, windows gaat vaker gewoon door met rotte hardware
<CyberGabber> addk: Heb de onlangs geheugen bijgeplaatst of gewisseld?
<addk> Nee ik niet. Maar de laptop heb ik gekregen van mijn broer en ik weet niet of hij dat geddan heeft.
<CyberGabber> addk: Staat er nog iets op van windows ofzo, zoja werkt dat wel?
<addk> Ja windows XP en die werkt wel.
<OerHeks> in xp kan je in system info wel zien welke GPu je hebt ?
<CyberGabber> addk: Geef eens aan welk merk/model /type laptop het is, en welke linux je wil installeren: de volledige naam of link van de gedownloade iso
<misnix2> hp compaq nx9030 en ubuntu 10.04
<misnix2> (had ik net geknipt)
<addk> laptop HP compaq nx9030 PG574ET#ABH. Linux Ubuntu 10.04. Gedownload bestand : ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<hansw> daar kun je vermoedelijk zelfs prima een 11.04 op draaien
<hansw> tenzij er brak geheugen in zit
<misnix2> memtest86 crasht direct
<misnix2> windows start ;-)
<OerHeks> je kan die gekke laptop eens resetten, door powerplug & batterij eruit te halen, en powerknop 10 sec indrukken.
<OerHeks> alles aansluiten en linux booten
<CyberGabber> misnix2:geeft nog eens aan wat er fout ga na booten van CD
<misnix2> na enige tijd zwart scherm (niet mijn laptop maar die van addk )
<CyberGabber> Is dat niet dit verhaal: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<misnix2>  noapic, nolapic, nomodeset en edd=on hielepn niet
<misnix2> lijkt me niet dat dan memtest ook nog direct crasht
<misnix2> s/dat/als/
<CyberGabber> Als het meer dan 1 (losse) memorymodule si, misschien eens proberen door alle memory eruit te halen, dan steeds met maar 1 module erin testen. Eerst alle modules apart, later testen door steeds 1 module bij te plaatsen
<CyberGabber> evt. wisselen tussen de op het mb ingebouwde slot, en het uitbreidingsslot.
<misnix2> oh ja, ook nog een optie
<addk> OK eerste test met 1 RAM module loopt. Waar het ingebouwde en uitbreidingsslot zit oek ik nog even uit
<addk> eerste module in het eerste slot werkt niet. Maar wat is eigenlijk het beste om te testen. Linux booten of een memtest draaien
<addk> nu probeer ik linux te booten alleen dat duurt lang voordat ik het zwarte scherm krijg en misschien heb ik niet de juiste boot parameters
<CyberGabber> addk: Zou gewoon eerst linux booten, als blijkt dat de 'foute' memory er niet inzit, zou linux dus moeten starten ? toch?
<misnix2> zoniet dan de bootparameters nog eens proberen
<misnix2> overigens, hoeveel mem heeft 10.04 nodig om te installeren?
<addk> er zitten twee ram modules in van 256 MB
<hansw> oef, draai dan gewoon debian
<hansw> met blackbox bijvoorbeeld
<hansw> installeren is 1, maar draaien is een tweede
<hansw> met debian kun je een business iso downloaden, daarna software installeren
<hansw> geen idee of dat er voor ubuntu is, dacht het niet
<CyberGabber> Misschien eens kijken naar Xubuntu(goed op tragere systemen) of Lubuntu (lichtere desktop), 512 is niet al te veel voor een volwassen desktop
<hansw> idd, erg weinig
<addk> Alle 4 de positie mogelijkheden van de ram modules geven hetzelfde negatieve resultaat. Ga maar eens kijken naar Xubuntu of Lubuntu of wellicht het geheugen uitbreiden/vervangen. Maar nu stop ik er mee en ik bedank alle deelnemers voor hun bijdrage. Ik heb weer het nodige geleerd.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-24
<Chat0464> heet
<pingpingpingg> hey?
<pingpingpingg> heyy
<pingpingpingg> dfgh
<pingpingpingg> rtyu
<pingpingpingg> uio
<pingpingpingg> fgh
<pingpingpingg> ert
<pingpingpingg> yuio
<pingpingpingg> cvBnm
<pingpingpingg> dfghjk
<pingpingpingg> qwertyuiop
<pingpingpingg> asdfghjkl
<pingpingpingg> zxcvbnM
<pingpingpingg> #123()_-+
<pingpingpingg> *456/:;'"
<pingpingpingg> 789?!,.$
<Chat5780> hooi:D
<CasW> Hmm.
<StefandeVries> Rare mensen :P
<MonkeyDust> rare mensen => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/weird.jpg
<ujjain> werkt uUbuntu goed met GNOME-2?
<ujjain> Werkt Ubuntu 11.04 goed met GNOME-2? Ik zit eraan te denken om te wisselen.
<K-4U> ja! xD Dit is de goeie room! :D
 * K-4U loopt al n uur te bedenken wat de nederlands ubuntu IRC toch ookalweer was
<ujjain> hehe
<K-4U> oke.. Help. Ik heb zojuist een nieuw modem mogen ontvangen van KPN. Aansluiten is voorspoedig gegaan, maar ik loop nu tegen een probleem aan. Mijn pc(gedraad) en laptop(wireless) hebben gewoon volledig internet. Mijn server niet
<ujjain> Ok, heeft de server verbinding met de router
<ujjain> of dat ook niet?> (wss niet)
<K-4U> Jawel, ik kom in het netwerk gewoon eraan.
<K-4U> ik zit nu via ssh erin
<ujjain> errr, dat is bizar.
<ujjain> dhcp?
<ujjain> ifconfig, route paste mss?
<K-4U> ik heb een VPN server erop staan, die heeft wat bridging dingen erin gezet
<K-4U> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481614/
<ujjain> Ja, met bridging zou ik het ook niet weten. Daar heb ik geen ervairng mee.
<K-4U> hmm
<K-4U> hm, server nog eens gereboot, nu doettie het
<trijntje> ujjain: ubuntu 11.04 heeft nog gnome-2 als 'fallback' optie
<ujjain> trijntje: Ja ik zie het, mwuah, ziet er ook niet echt mooi uit
<ujjain> bij Unity is alles wat lastig vinden, mis die structuur wel beetje
<ujjain> Hoe heet zoń vorm waar je een taart in bakt in de oven?
<OerHeks> bakvorm
<trijntje> bakvorm?
<trijntje> ujjain: typ altijd gewoon in het zoekveld van unity, is een stuk sneller dan een menu doorzoeken
<OerHeks> taartvorm, springvorm
<ujjain> ah ok, dankje.
<OerHeks> oer@Oneirix:~$ uptime
<OerHeks>  16:31:57 up 1 day, 10:34,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.02, 0.05
<ujjain> trijntje: Ja idd, maar ik ben nieuw met Ubuntu, ik ken de opties dus niet echt
<ujjain> dus weet altijd niet wat ik moet typen
<trijntje> dat is waar, als je nog niet weet welke programma's er zijn is het minder handig
<ujjain> marcuy: hola, como estas :)
<OerHeks> ik vind het alleen raar, dat je bij energie niet kan instellen <> beelscherm noooit uit
<OerHeks> dat is een gnome3 kwaal
<ujjain> Ja, dat is wel raar dan, je zou toch zelf mogen kiezen
<ujjain> oh wacht, dat is de screensaver
<OerHeks> gelukkig zit er standaard geen schermbeveiliging-gedoe in
<ujjain> Je kunt schermbeveiling -> daar uitzetten toch?
<OerHeks> nee, energie
<ujjain> oh lol, 2 uur max
<ujjain> hmm, I see
<marcuy> ujjain, que tal? ;)
<ujjain> hier is wel mogelijk, wel stom dat niet kan met Gnome3
<OerHeks> screen(saver) geeft bij mij niks, schermbeveiliging ook niet
<OerHeks> allemaal ballast
<ujjain> marcuy: Que es el mejor futbolor de Uruguay? :P
<ujjain> Maar waarom zou je scherm altijd aan willen hebben?
<OerHeks> omdat ik wel eens wegloop, of afwas, of wat knutsel
<marcuy> ujjain, Cavani!
<marcuy> jaj
<OerHeks> Canonical geeft zo wel een signaal, dat energiebesparing belangrijk is ..
<OerHeks> of gnome3
<ujjain> Je kunt dan 2 uur instellen evt, dan gebeurt 't wss niet zo vaak,
<ujjain> ja idd, je MOET energie besparen :p
<ujjain> marcuy: hehhee, no :P San Suarez.
<OerHeks> maar laten ze dan de 3-50% powerlek eens fixen
<OerHeks> die regressie zit er weer in :(
<OerHeks> ( ook merkbaar, me fan gaat nooit naar benee )
<marcuy> ujjain, hay que actualizarse ;)
<ujjain> OerHeks: ah ok, dat ken ik niet, zou wel vervelend zijn als het meer geluidsoverlast veroorzaakt
<ujjain> marcuy: do you already speak Dutch?
<ujjain> wait, you are in just every channel, I am in 15 atm, and you are in 8 of them :P
<OerHeks> lets hop channels :-D
<marcuy> ujjain, lol may be we have the same interests :P
<ujjain> marcuy: hehe, webdevelopment yeah
<marcuy> and languages
<ujjain> hehe right
<OerHeks> :-)
<hanswpad> oi
<OerHeks> oer@Oneirix:~$ uptime
<OerHeks>  17:04:42 up 1 day, 11:07,  1 user,  load average: 0.02, 0.04, 0.05
<OerHeks> :P
<OerHeks> oneiric is de winter-editie, gebruikt iets meer energie
<hanswpad> rc2?
<OerHeks> beta2
<OerHeks> als je de menubalk loskoppelt van de bovenste panel, en dus weer aan je venster hangt, ziet het er prima uit
<addk> Gisterenavond geprobeerd om ubuntu 10.04 op mijn HP compaq nx9030 te installeren van CD met hulp in dit kanaal. Helaas is dit niet gelukt. Ik heb gelezen dat booten ook via het netwerk kan. weet iemand hoe dat werkt
<addk> Ik vertrouw namelijk de CDrom speler niet
<JanC> addk: kan je niet vanaf USB-stick booten?
<addk> In de bios kan ik kiezen uit 4 mogelijkheden: hard disk, floppy drive, CD ROM of netwerkadapter. En geen USB dus.
<OerHeks> je zou via pxe kunnen installeren, netboot > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<JanC> addk: USB kan je soms pas kiezen als er een USB-stick ingeplugd is
<JanC> en soms staan die dan onder hard disk of floppy disk ook  ;)
<JanC> anyway, netboot kan, maar is wel even werk als je daar geen setup voor klaar staan hebt...
<OerHeks> ideaal is een ubuntu desktop, maar mac kan ook
<OerHeks> of windows
<addk> Ja ik heb de link van OerHeks gelezen en dat is wel heftig voor mij
<OerHeks> of een externe cdromspeler
<viezerd> addk: soms staat die (boot) usb optie standaard uitgeschakeld in de bios
<viezerd> dus dat je hem elders specifiek 'aan' moet zetten voor je hem ziet tussen de floppy, cdrom enz
<OerHeks> hmm dat zit in de HP 61xx series ook idd
<addk> De USB stick is zichtbaar als ik in de bios de harddisk uitklap
<OerHeks> ah mooi
<OerHeks> dan kan je tijdens opstarten met F8 of F10 een ander boot device kiezen ?
<addk> Ik heb de USB stick een plaatsje omhoog geschoven met F6 in de bios. En nu lijkt de laptop op te starten van de USB (met het iso bestand). Alleen nu krijg ik in mijn scherm: boot error
<OerHeks> hoeveel ram zit er in die laptop ?
<addk> 512 Mb (twee modules)
<addk> met iedere moduel 256 Mb
<OerHeks> dat moet genoeg zijn.
<OerHeks> om het grafische installatie te omzeilen, zou je de alternate cd kunnen proberen
<OerHeks> text mode installatie
<addk> moet ik dan een nieuwe cd branden?
<OerHeks> nee, nieuwe usb aanmaken :-)
<OerHeks> wel een nieuwe iso downloaden
<addk> waar kan ik die vinden
<OerHeks> dit is eigenlijk de laatste optie, als booten niet goed wil. ook al weet je je videokaart niet.
<OerHeks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<OerHeks> of even kijken of de 10.04.3 ook in alternate is ..
<OerHeks> ja, je hebt dan gelijk de laatste :-)
<addk> ik ben 10.04.3 alternate nu aan het downloaden... nog een minuut of 10
<addk> Alternate op USB gezet en weer Boot error
<OerHeks> vervelend, welke boot error precies ?
<addk> Alleen de tekst "Boot error" verschijnt in een verder zwart scherm
<OerHeks> curieus :(
<addk> Voor 33 euro kan ik nieuw RAM van 512 MB bestellen misschien is het RAM geheugen toch niet in orde (gisteren crashte de memtest ook al)
<trijntje> memcheck?
<OerHeks> ja, memtest86
<OerHeks> curieus, want je windows loopt prima ..
<trijntje> als die crasht lijkt het me dat er wat anders loos is, als je beschadigd RAM hebt moet memcheck een error geven, niet crashen
<JanC> dat hangt er van af waar de fout zit
<JanC> als de geheugenfout in het stuk geheugen zit waarin memcheck86 geladen is...
<OerHeks> ja daar leek het op
<JanC> maar het kan ook een ander probleem zijn, vb. mobo, hitte, ...
<addk> Bij memtest86 ontbrak het rechterboven vak met pass, time e.d. en zag ik niets lopen
<trijntje> maar zou dat dan niet in de lage adressen zijn? Dan zou windows toch ook altijd crashen?
<OerHeks> of dat nieuwe bios virus :P
<JanC> Windows & linux gebruiken net dat stuk nauwelijk  ;)
<OerHeks> nee grapje
<trijntje> ow, ik dacht dat het lage geheugen voor de kernel was
<JanC> de kernel is te groot daarvoor  ;)
<JanC> laag geheugen is alles < 1 MiB normaal
<JanC> grub wordt daar wel geladen
<addk> Ik ga Lubuntu eens proberen
<addk> Lubuntu geeft ook een boot error, ik geloof dat ik het moet opgeven of toch maar het geheugen vernieuwen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Binnenkort tussentijdse verkiezingen voor de Ubuntu-NL gemeenschapsraad. Meld je aan als kandidaat!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/tussentijdse-verkiezingen-ubuntu-nl-gemeenschapsraad/
<viezerd> The Syslinux website is currently out of order.
<CyberGabber> addk: Je hebt toch niet gewoon de .iso 1 op 1 op die USB gezet, en dat je zo probeert te booten he?
<addk> ja dat heb ik wel, niet goed dus?
<OerHeks> CyberGabber, ik dacht dat hij dat gister ook goed gedaaan heeft, hij weet het verschil wel geloof ik.
<OerHeks> ow
<OerHeks> als iso/beeldbestand
<OerHeks> ... geen unetbootin of usb-creator gebruikt ?
<addk> nee unetbootin of usb-creator ken ik niet
<addk> Wat moet ik nu precies doen met het gedownloade iso bestand? Openen ?
<OerHeks> zit je nu op ubuntu of windows ?
<OerHeks> ga naar http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ en download jouw versie, en via dat tooltje zet je een iso op usb en maakt hem bootable
<addk> op ubuntu op mijn eigen PC, ik heb net in het software centrum unetbootin gevonden en geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> zelfde eigenlijk als 'opstartschijf aanmaken'
<OerHeks> netjes je usb wissen, en de iso selecteren, hopla
<MonkeyDust> addk: in unetbootin, kies voor iso en selecteer de iso die je gedownload hebt
<MonkeyDust> (ik gebruik tegenwoordig MultiSystem, kan ik meer dan één live iso op usb zetten)
<OerHeks> let op, dat je na de boel erop gezet te hebben, je de stick netjes unmount voor je hem eruit trekt
<addk> OK alle begrepen het proces loopt nu
<addk> yes hij start op
<addk> Maar ik krijg weer een zwart scherm. Bij optie test memory krijg ik nu : Loading Cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image. boot : _
<addk> opstart menu is heel anders als met de CD trouwens
<addk> om opties (noapic e.d. waarschijnlijk) aan te passen moet ik [Tab] doen. Dan krijg ik >/ubnkern initrd=/ubninit _
<addk> Met help krijg ik wel de nodige meldingen zoals [ 4.658041] Console: switching to color fram buffer device 80x30 ALERT! does not exit. Dropping to a shell! En daar onder een knipperende prompt te wachten op commando's. Alleen ik weet niet welke
<Somelauw> Why is it tar xzv? Why xzv?
<MonkeyDust> wat zegt man tar?
<MonkeyDust> xzv = extract gzip verbose
<OerHeks> egeloorlog, als hoogste gewaardeerd, dat gaan we maar eens proberen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-25
<Chat2670> halowa
<Chat2670> alles goed hiero
<ubuntutest> hi
<trijntje> hoi glda19
<glda19> hi
<glda19> zo stil hier
<trijntje> niemand heeft problemen met ubuntu ;)
<tiempjuuh> mooi toch? ;P
<trijntje> Vertaalsprint voor Ubuntu Oneiric in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo, iedereen is welkom! Zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status/oneiric_sprint voor pakketten die nog vertaald moeten worden!
<Sietse|MMS> Snicksie? o.O
<Sietse|MMS> De wereld is klein :P
 * TheLastProject had altijd geweldig veel problemen met Ubuntu, heeft geen enkel probleem met Kubuntu
<TheLastProject> Gnome and Unity lopen voor mij altijd op een ramp uit, om de een of andere reden =/
<TheLastProject> En cool, vertaalsprint o,o Betekend dat dat Oneiric als redelijk stabiel wordt gezien en we binnenkort een upgrade kunnen verwachten?
<TheLastProject> Oh ja, en hoever loop ik daar eigenlijk op achter als Kubuntu gebruiker? o,o
<Sietse|MMS> Xubuntu ftw
<trijntje> TheLastProject: als het goed is komt kubuntu gelijk met ubuntu uit
<TheLastProject> Ah, cool, bedankt voor de info
<RobinJ> <TheLastProject> En cool, vertaalsprint o,o Betekend dat dat Oneiric als redelijk stabiel wordt gezien en we binnenkort een upgrade kunnen verwachten? << Oneiric wordt verwacht op 13 oktober
<RobinJ> persoonlijk vindt ik beta 2 nog enorm onstabiel. beta 2 van 10.10 was klaar voor dagelijks gebruik, bijna niets crashte
<TheLastProject> Nou, we zullen zien o,o
<RobinJ> beta 2 van 11.10: pakketbeheer was dood na 3 dagen, unity launcher crasht elke 5 minuten, de windows manager freezet vaak
<RobinJ> :p
<TheLastProject> Ouch...
<TheLastProject> Wacht...
<TheLastProject> Dat is klaar voor dagelijks gebruik?
<trijntje> ow, ik run oneiric al vanaf alpha1 op n externe schijf, eigenlijk geen problemen gehad, behalven met proprietary driver
<TheLastProject> Oh nee =/
<trijntje> *voor videokaart
<TheLastProject> Dat gaat toch niet zo erg worden als ik met Fedora had?
<TheLastProject> 5 uur bezig, 40 kernels slopen voordat ik het werkend had?
<OerHeks> oer@Oneirix:~$ uptime
<OerHeks>  13:36:26 up 18:48,  1 user,  load average: 0.03, 0.03, 0.05
<OerHeks>  incl reboot wegens updates
<OerHeks> lekker stabiel
<TheLastProject> Dit klinkt nice
<MonkeyDust> mijn mint: uptime 13:41:34 up 2 days, 18 min,  2 users,  load average: 1.00, 1.13, 1.17
<trijntje> jullie zijn niet echt mileuvriendelijk
<TheLastProject> Zeker niet met de power regression bugs D:
<tiempjuuh> 13:43:07 up  4:07,  2 users,  load average: 0.31, 0.20, 0.1
<TheLastProject> 13:46:23 up  2:40,  2 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.06, 0.29
<TheLastProject> Ik heb geen idee wat het inhoud
<TheLastProject> E: Error http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/universe libcv2.1 i386 2.1.0-3ubuntu1
<TheLastProject> Something wicked happened resolving 'nl.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<TheLastProject> Die foutmelding krijg ik elke keer als ik iets wil installeren met KPackageKit =/
<TheLastProject> Enig idee wat er mis is? Ligt het aan mijn ISP? =/
<MonkeyDust> KE
<MonkeyDust> KDE?
<TheLastProject> Yep
<TheLastProject> Sorry, had ik er beter even bij kunnen zeggen
<OerHeks> kan, of gewoon beschadigde lijst > dpkg --configure -a
<TheLastProject> Dat commando uitgevoerd, geen resultaat =/
<TheLastProject> Zelfde foutmelding =/
<trijntje> TheLastProject: het kan aan de mirror liggen, je kan ook instellen dat je de hoofdserver wilt gebruiken
<TheLastProject> Hoe doe ik dat? o,o
<OerHeks> in software bronnen
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
 * TheLastProject heeft geen idee wat hij met die lijst moet doen D:
<CasW> Hmm, kan ik al Wayland gebruiken?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag
<MonkeyDust> lijkt me wat vroeg
<CasW> Dan doe ik het maar niet, ik doe al moeilijk genoeg hier.
<MonkeyDust> alex blijft baas boven baas, qua rare vragen
<CasW> Hmm, ik moet nu weer de kernel configureren, extra dingen toevoegen, moet ik hem dan ook opnieuw compileren?
<bkerensa> Hi
<Sietse|MMS> Hi
<bkerensa> Sorry have a German guy in #ubuntu-locoteams who needs help... :P thought he was dutch
<CasW> Weet iemand hier hoe ik met udev een sneltoets in moet zetten? (In mijn tutorial gebruiken ze HAL, en passen ze /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi aan)
<fdsg> wie kan mij helpen met het volgende
<CasW> Hangt ervan af wat het volgende is.
<fdsg> hoe stel ik in dat autmatisch een bepaalde toepassing opend als ik op een bestand klik
<CasW> Als je op een bepaald bestand klikt? Een jpg bijvoorbeeld? Rechtsklikken, eigenschappen, openen met
<trijntje> fdsg: rechtermuisknop op dat bestand -> eigenschappen ->  openen met
<erkan^> hallo, waar kan ik beeldscherm wordt zwart weergegeven uitschakelen wanneer ik gebruik geen laptop?
<MonkeyDust> erkan^: in de schermbeveiliging
<tiempjuuh> neen, in energibeheer
<erkan^> oh ja, een schermbeveiliging
<erkan^> huh? energiebeheer? ik ga effe kijken
<erkan^> het is me gelukt
<erkan^> bedankt jullie
<erkan^> (-:
<OerHeks> tot je oneiric gaat gebruiken, dan kan je hem max 1 uur uitstellen ;-)
<ujjain> Iemand heir met een ATI kaart?
<CasW> AMD, ja
<TheLastProject> Ik ook o,o
<TheLastProject> ATI Radeon 5700 HD
<TheLastProject> Ofzo, geloof ik
<CasW> AMD Radeon 6790
<OerHeks> :-)
<brilserver_> Ik heb een hele oude eee laptop waar nu xp op draait, daar wil ik linux op zetten. Hij is echt heel beperkt qua hardware. Ubuntu, Xubuntu of Kubuntu de beste keuze? Gaat puur om browsen erop.
<StefandeVries> Xubuntu, zou ik zeggen.
<StefandeVries> Xubuntu, zou ik zeggen.
<Sietse|MMS> En als je goed overweg kan met command line kun je Uzbl als browser gebruiken :)
<Sietse|MMS> Uitgebreid & erg licht voor je computer. Kost alleen wat moeite om het te snappen :p
<tiempjuuh> of bodhi
<brilserver_> Het is voor het broertje van me vriendin, dus de term goed met de command line lijkt me niet van toepassing
<Sietse|MMS> :p
<brilserver_> ik word gewoon echt moedeloos van zijn pc beleid
<brilserver_> hyves add ons in je browsers, dat niveau
<brilserver_> sietse, was jou mail adres ooit zoveelstekeer@hotmail trouwens?
<Sietse|MMS> Nee?
<brilserver_> lama dan, ken een sietse die ook in to the linux was.
<Sietse|MMS> Lol
<OerHeks> niet slim om iemands email te noemen, dit kanaal word gelogd
<Sietse|MMS> /whois Sietse
<Sietse|MMS> ?
<Sietse|MMS> Die kan het zijn
<brilserver_> had hem idd wellicht anders kunnen noemen, maar goed geen domein extensie en ik denk dat hij het toch niet meer gebruikt, is zeker 8 jaar terug.
<brilserver_> Ik ga eens xubuntu testen erop.
<brilserver_> hoe zie ik me uptime in irc?
<OerHeks> ow ga je zo om met privacy ?
<Sietse|MMS> /whois brilserver_ brilserver_
<Sietse|MMS> * [brilserver_] idle 00:00:24, signon: Sat Sep 24 05:20:34
<brilserver_> hmz vast internet dipje gehad
<Sietse|MMS> Nja, 1x brilserver_ is genoeg
<Sietse|MMS> Maar met 2x kun je ook van andere mensen zien
<Sietse|MMS> op andere servers
<Sietse|MMS> Sowieso
<Sietse|MMS> 8 jaar geleden was ik nog maar 6 jaar oud :P
<brilserver_> hehe
<Chat3160> eey
<Sietse|MMS> Hoi
<trijntje> brilserver_: van die drie is xubuntu de lichtste, maar het schijnt dat lubuntu nog lichter is
<trijntje> lol, was niet autmatisch naar beneden gescrolt, nevermind
<hansw> he ubuntu nerds, maatje van me komt met een 10.04 versie op een laptop, wil hem eigenlijk updaten door gewoon de sources.list te updaten, kan dat net als in debian?
<Priyantha|AFK> in Ubuntu heb je "do-release-upgrade"
<Priyantha|AFK> als command-line tool om een dist upgrade te doen
<hansw> ok, die doet ongeveer hetzelfde stel ik me voor?
<Priyantha|AFK> je sources.list te updaten kan wel nog ja, maar schijnt niet de meest aangeraadde manier meer te zijn ofzo
<Priyantha|AFK> ik zelf doe dat wel :P want ik ben gewoon ouderwets een een Debian gebruiker ;)
<hansw> goed, ga ik daar naar kijken
<Priyantha|AFK> jups :)
<hansw> Priyantha|AFK, heb er zelf ook nogal wat draaien, debian dus :-)
<Priyantha|AFK> gheghe ;)
<hansw> maar dit is voor een chauffeur die door heel europa zit en alleen wil mailen, bank dingen doen, een dvd wil zien en dvb-t wil draaien
<hansw> kende alleen windows
<hansw> een maand geleden belde hij me op, ik wil weer terug naar windows, nu heeft hij zoiets van "als je dvb-t en dvd ook goed kunt krijgen wil ik dat want het is veel sneller"
<OerHeks> dvb-t alleen free-to-air, denk ik
<hansw> ja, daar gaat het ook om
<OerHeks> dan ben je vrij ja
<hansw> maar 10.04 heeft daar moeite mee, dat weet ik
<Priyantha|AFK> cool :D
<Priyantha|AFK> das wel weer leuk :)
<hansw> 10.10 geloof ik ook nog, 11.04 niet meer
<Priyantha|AFK> ahja :)
<Priyantha|AFK> das mooi
<OerHeks> nee, kaffeïne kan je dan voor digitale tv-ontvangst kiezen. kies voor "Digitale TV", en onder "DVB" kan je je kanalen laten zoeken etc.
<OerHeks> als je dvb-t stick word herkent, tenminste, en een libdvbpsi4 (of een ander nummer,afhankelijk van je ubuntu-versie)
<hansw> OerHeks, ik gebruik kaffeine ervoor ja
<OerHeks> video gedraagt zich netter in oneiric.
<hansw> dat was in 11.04 al zo, nu nog beter?
<hansw> ook al 7.1 surround?
<OerHeks> nou, ik test nu beta 2, en loopt stabiel
<OerHeks> 7.1 kan ik niet testen :(
<OerHeks> ik heb het wel, geen boxjes
<hansw> mijn zoon wel, maar die heeft nu debian
<BaseBoyNL> Goede avond
<OerHeks> :-)
<BaseBoyNL> Heeft er hier iemand toevallig ervaring met RAID-1 op ubuntu server 11.04
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<alex-> Weet iemand waar ik uitleg kan krijgen in het Nederlands wat elke map op het filesystem doet? (dus waar /dev/ /var/ enzo voor zijn)
<OerHeks> een korte uitleg > http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/
<OerHeks> maar per folder is er ook ergens een uitleg ..
<timo^> in het Nederlands ook nog
<timo^> poepoe
<OerHeks> ow mot in nl .. dat weet ik niet
<alex-> mwah engels is ook goed
<alex-> maar nederlands had de voorkeur
<alex-> bedankt :)
<viezerd> alex-: https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linuxbestandssysteem
<alex-> bedankt :)
<alex-> Als iemand nog een besturingssysteem zoekt voor zijn NAS: #openmediavault
<viezerd> ben net nieuw nasje aan inrichten ;p
<OerHeks> Ik vind mijn MD-253 niet leuk meer.
<alex-> md-253 ?
<alex-> viezerd: zo'n firmware ding of echt x86 ?
<viezerd> echt x86
<alex-> ah :D
<alex-> al een os in gedachte? :P
<viezerd> heb eerst dagje gespeeld met Nexenta
<viezerd> maar nu FreeBSD erop
<alex-> installeer OpenMediaVault :D
<viezerd> neh
<alex-> Is eigenlijk debian
<alex-> met nas functies in de web interface
<viezerd> dat kan niet tegen FreeBSD op :)
<alex-> wel :D
<OerHeks> Dat heeft elke nas, alex-
<alex-> het werkt veel prettiger
<alex-> op debian gebaseerd OerHeks ?
<alex-> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f4/OpenMediaVaultGUI.png
<OerHeks> een nas zonder webinterface, noem er eens 1?
<alex-> nee maar ik bedoel
<alex-> op debian gebaseerd
<alex-> dus je kunt altijd nog terug naar de cli :D
<viezerd> debian is minder stabiel als FreeBSD
<viezerd> en heeft geen ZFS
<viezerd> dus keus snel gemaakt :)
<OerHeks> ik wil een nas met 4gb+ voor btrfs
<viezerd> maar als ik een webinterface zou willen dan zou ik Nexenta of FreeNAS pakken
<viezerd> OerHeks: 1 bouwen :)
<OerHeks> ja, freenas op een 2 gb kaartje, hopla
<OerHeks> grinnik, viezerd, deze pc heeft maar 4 gb, beetje overkill.
<OerHeks> maar om van alle functies in BTRFS gebruik te maken, net te weinig
<viezerd> geheugen is nog steeds vrij goedkoop
<viezerd> heb pas een 4GB bankje besteld voor 30 euro
<OerHeks> Ja, ddr3 kost niks meer
<alex-> 8 gb bankje voor 45 euro :p
<viezerd> die past niet op mijn moederbord :/
<viezerd> max 4 per stuk
<alex-> ah
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-18
<lordievader> Goedemorgen
<alex-> Is ZFS superieur t.o.v. EXT4 ?
<utnubu> iemand verstand van libreplan problemen?
<utnubu> heb het geinstalleerd, maar tomcat geeft een error. The requestet resource is not available
<peter____> hallo
<viezerd> hoi
<peter____> Wat zijn de systeem vereisten?
<viezerd> voor ?
<peter____> ubuntu
<CasW> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/hardware-req.html
<peter____> danku
<StefandeVries> We sturen de rekening wel. Graag gedaan. :P
<gijsbert> Waar staan de Favorieten in Xchat2, ik heb diverse kanalen toegevoegd aan Favorieten, alleen zie ik geen Favorieten of kijk er overheen?
<UndiFineD> netwerklijst -> serverlijst -> ubuntu servers (freenode) -> favorite channels
<lordievader> Goedenavond
<StefandeVries> Avond.
<lordievader> Hey StefandeVries, hoe is het met jou?
<Paw> goedenavond!
<StefandeVries> Avond, Paw.
<StefandeVries> En goed, lordievader :
<lordievader> Hallo
<Paw> vraagje, ik wil ubuntu desktop installeren. ik heb de iso file gedownload. En geopend met daemontools. Hoe installeer ik ubuntu verder?
<Paw> want er staat geen ene install file. Of moet ik hem booten vanaf cd?
<lordievader> Paw: Je moet hem op cd branden, en inderdaad de cd booten.
<lordievader> Wellicht dat je Wubi via deamon-tools kunt installeren, maargoed ik hou niet van Wubi.
<Paw> Maar is er geen mogelijkheid om hem via windows zelf te installeren, want ik wil hem op een netbook installeren, en deze heeft geen cd drive
<Paw> Of is het mogelijk via 'wubi'?
<trijntje> Paw: onder windows is niet mogelijk, maar je kan wel vanaf een usb-stick installeren
<trijntje> installeer daarvoor het programma 'unetbootin'
<lordievader> Wubi kan je toch via Windows instaleren? Is dan wel geen echte Linux install, maar wel een instal onder Windows.
<Paw> en kan je nadat je linux hebt geinstalleerd windows wel verwijderen of kan dat niet?
<CasW> Nee, niet als je met Wubi installeert
<lordievader> Paw: Wubi is in dat opzicht heel lelijk, het staat namelijk gewoon op je Windows (ntfs) partitie, dus als je Windows verwijderd is Wubi ook weg.
<trijntje> plus: als je met wubi installeert kan niemand je helpen met problemen, want niemand hier installeert ubuntu met wubi
<StefandeVries> Omdat het soms nogal onverklaarbare problemen geeft.]
<Paw> Begrijpelijk haha, de bedoeling is dat windows eraf gaat natuurlijk. Dus wubi is geen keuze
<trijntje> dan is met een usb stick installeren makkelijk, goedkoop en goed voor het milieu ;)
<gijsbert> Bedankt UndiFineD, gevonden. :-)
<erkan^> waarom is unity zo traag tegenwoordige tijd?
<erkan^> OerHeks? wifi werkt niet onder ubuntu 10.04 lts. ik herinnerde me dat je gaf me tips. kan ik die downloaden en .deb installeren? Want een ubuntu 10.04 lts herkent lan ook niet
<Ivar> hallo ... ik ben net nieuw en geintereseerd in Ubuntu. wat zijn de minimale systeem eisen om dit besturingssysteem te draaien?
<trijntje> minimaal is 380MB pentium 4
<OerHeks> hallo Ivar , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#System_Requirements maar om fatsoenlijk te werken 1 gb/duo core en een recente videokaart
<Ivar> ok, wil het grrag uitproberen op een oude pc voor de kids :)
<Ivar> gewoon maar eens proberen. bedankt voor de info
<trijntje> Er zijn ook lichtere versies van ubuntu beschikbaar
<erkan^> Kan iemand me helpen: die laptop onder ubuntu 10.04 LTS herkent LAN en WLAN niet. Ik wil een driver (deb) voor 64 bits downloaden: acer nplify 802.11b/g/n
<OerHeks> hoe heeft je wlan in " lsusb " ?
<erkan^> moet weer reboot
<erkan^> men zei: geen wlan driver herkennen, OerHeks
<OerHeks> open terminal: lsusb
<OerHeks> anders staat deze nog uit met een toets op je laptop
<erkan^> ok, ik ga weer reboot
<erkan^> brb
<erkanandroid> hallo oerheks
<erkanandroid>  Wi-Fi staat niet op lsusb
<OerHeks> dan staat deze nog uit met een toets op je laptop
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-19
<E3D3> Weet iemand een goede uitleg over de samenhang in Linux/UNIX, liefst in het Nederlands. Ik heb al ontelbare praktijkhandleidingen met alleen stukjes van een globaal overzicht.
<JasperCoenraats> Ik heb ineens geen geluid meer
<JasperCoenraats> maar alles doet het verder
<JasperCoenraats> niet gedempt, instelling staan aan
<JasperCoenraats> iemand die enig idee heeft wat dit is?
<Luckiboy> JasperCoenraats, hardware probleem?
<JasperCoenraats> ineens?
<JasperCoenraats> heb net wel een update uitgevoer
<JasperCoenraats> d
<JasperCoenraats> werk btw op  een laptop
<Luckiboy> Welke versie gebruik je?
<JasperCoenraats> 12.04
<Luckiboy> Toch een stabiele versie zou je zeggen
<Luckiboy> Is pulseaudio geïnstalleerd?
<JasperCoenraats> nee
<JasperCoenraats> weet niet eens wat dat is
<Luckiboy> Aha, dan doet je geluid het daarom waarschijnlijk niet, pulseaudio is namelijk de geluidsvoorziening in Ubuntu
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> zou ik die dan gedeïnstalleerd hebben?
<JasperCoenraats> paar dagen terug deed ie het wel
<Luckiboy> Start het softwarecenter eens op, en kijk bij "geïnstalleerde programma's" Volgens mij moet je dan eerst op "toon systeemprogramma's" klikken, en kijk of het nog geïnstalleerd staat
<Luckiboy> Of, als je het snel wil doen, start de terminal op en voer deze regel uit: apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<JasperCoenraats> versie 15.1
<JasperCoenraats> geinstalleerd
<JasperCoenraats> Luckiboy: volgens mij stond die er wel in
<Luckiboy> Oké, kijk dan eens wat er met je laatste updates is veranderd, softwarecenter _>  geschiedenis
<JasperCoenraats> Luckiboy: niets
<Luckiboy> ?
<Luckiboy> Je zei toch dat je updates had binnengehaald?
<JasperCoenraats> Luckiboy: er staat geen update op pulseaudio gvan deze week
<JasperCoenraats> ja, vanaallees
<Luckiboy> Wat voor updates ongeveer? Kan je ze hier neerzetten of zijn dat er te veel?
<OerHeks> tip van ActionParsnip uit #ubuntu engels >> "  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   " wait 10 seconds then try sound stuff
<OerHeks> veel vragen over pulse laatste 2 dagen ..
<JasperCoenraats> Luckiboy en OerHeks met dat ik killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*  intik hoor ik: Aretha Franklin!
<JasperCoenraats> dat is beter
<OerHeks> :-)
<JasperCoenraats> OerHeks: dankjewel
<OerHeks> have fun, Jasper
<OerHeks> nu, de bugreport kan ik niet 1 2 3 vinden ... maar er word aan gewerkt
<JasperCoenraats> OerHeks: btw wat is het gedeelte achter de ;
<JasperCoenraats> Luckiboy: jij ook bedankr, iig voor de tijd en moetje
<JasperCoenraats> moeite*
<OerHeks> die ; staat gelijk aan && en dat laatste stukje verwijderd de pulse instellingen, die worden keurig weer opgebouwd
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<Piratelv> uname -a
<Piratelv> ups. Verkeerde venster. Sorry ;)
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> wel naar, dat dit ubuntu 12.04.1 geeft .. IK DRAAI KUBUNTU !!!!
<Piratelv> ja, wat een liegpeuk
<lordievader> Goedenavond
<JasperCoenraats> is er een Ubuntu spel dat ik tegen de computer kan spelen (alleen) en dat meer denkwerk dan vingervlugheid eist? Zoals ooit Empire (R)?
<JasperCoenraats> en dus niet als Pacman
<Corewillem> linux tycoon
<JasperCoenraats> Open TTD?
<Corewillem> oad ?
<JasperCoenraats> Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe
<Corewillem> (age of empires voor linux)
<JasperCoenraats> Corewillem: Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe, bedoel je dit?
<trijntje> 0 A.D? Soort Age of Empires
<JasperCoenraats> bedankt. Zal tycoon is proberen
<JasperCoenraats> en kijke of ad iets is
<JasperCoenraats> ziet er aardig uit, geloof alleen dat ik de resolutie ff moet aanpassen
<JasperCoenraats> :)
<JasperCoenraats> lijkt een beetje op EGA
<erkan^> iemand helpen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215794/ ?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-20
<NieuwBuntu> Hallo admin, heb inmiddels ubuntu op dvd-r gebrand vanuit de iso. Maar kan bij herstarten ubuntu start-optie niet zien. laptop gaat direcht naar windows 7. Hoe kan dat? Thnx
<kww> hallo allemaal
<kww> ik heb vorig weekend ubuntu geinstalleerd omdat mijn windows steeds trager werd.
<kww> nu heb ik eigenlijk 2 vragen.
<kww> de eerste gaat om het duidelijk krijgen van de afbeeldingen, ipv een lijst moet ik eigenlijk nog even zoeken waar wat staat en ik zie geen voorbeeld
<kww> in windows kun je kiezen voor pictogrammen maar kan dat hier niet vinden.
<kww> ten tweede zoek ik een leuke programma om een avchd bestanden op dvd te branden van mijn panasonic camera.
<kww> ok laters maar weer
<lordievader> Goedemiddag
<trijntje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey trijntje, hoe is het ermee?
<exalt> hoi
<OerHeks> ;-)
<exalt> ik heb een 128gb partitie met een ubuntu installatie
<exalt> ik wil die in 2en hakken
<exalt> iemand een tip hoe dat het best kan />
<exalt> ?
<OerHeks> ik denk live cd/gparted iso
<OerHeks> en de linker kant sleepen.
<lordievader> Ik sluit mij daarbij aan.
<OerHeks> hmm, ik snap niet, waarom een chipset een OS nodig heeft.
<Cees> geintegreerde schakelingen alleen doen niet zoveel http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chipset
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-21
<remco__> goedendaf
<remco__> dag
<Maikel> een daf is ook goed
<Maikel> helaas failliet
<remco__> XD
<Maikel> maar, goedemiddag
<remco__> ik heb een oudere versie nodig van ubuntu   ik heb ooit een link naar een ftp server gehad maar die ben ik kwijt
<Maikel> ?
<remco__> versie 10.*
<Maikel> zoiets als dit?
<Maikel> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<remco__> :D
<remco__> ja
<Maikel> was heel moeilijk
<Maikel> hoewel ik een debian gebruiker ben
<Maikel> type ik in: 'old ubuntu versions' in google ;)
<remco__> mm k kreeg n ftp link van deze site van versies die ook NL zijn
<remco__> ben zelf gwn windows gebruiker btw
<Maikel> brrr
<remco__> XD
<remco__> en symbian btw
<Maikel> $ shred -u remco
<remco__> XD hahaha
<remco__> ahh die is mooi
<Maikel> ik blender je eerst en dan gooi ik je onherkenbaar weg :)
<remco__> gast wtf
<remco__> XD
<remco__> nee k gebruik apple
<Maikel> neeeeee
<remco__> hahahahhahaa
<Maikel> maar waarom zo oude versie btw?
<remco__> k heb Asus laptop - Win 7     Nokia C7
<remco__> virtueel ubuntu uuhm staat nu te installere
<remco__> niks van apple bij
<Maikel> mooi
<Maikel> maar waarm die oude versie?
<remco__> op een klein scherm  (virtueel dus)   vind k die oudere versie wat lekkerder werken  zonder die taakbalk of wat het is aan de zijkant
<Maikel> ah ja
<remco__> oja en k gebruik IE
<Maikel> je wilt dus gnome de oude versie
<remco__> jup
<Maikel> ga dan voor debian
<Maikel> het wordt alleen maar erger met ubuntu
<remco__> proberen dan maar Debian
<Maikel> moet je wel stable nemen, anders zit je als nog aan die gnome shit
<remco__> van schoolmoet k open-suse gebruiken
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> ik zou je bsd verplichten
<Maikel> leer je wat
<remco--> bsd ?
<Maikel> ja netbsd of openbsd
<remco--> omdat?
<Maikel> netbsd.org
<Maikel> hogere leercurve
<remco--> ja oke maar uuhm
<remco--> waarom
<Maikel> waarom suse?
<Maikel> hehe :)
<Maikel> speaking of the motherfucking devil
<remco--> suse is brak    de installatie faalde al
<Maikel> ik moet ff wat server werk doen
 * Maikel afk
<remco--> remco afk   - schoolpauze
<lordievader> Goedemorgen
<Joey_> Hallo! :-)
<Joey_> Vanavond Ubuntu op een DVD branden. Ik ben benieuwd.
<viezerd> wel spannend een DVD branden
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> one small step in for linux...
<warddr> bij mij is het echt wel spannend, de helft van de tijd mislukt het (slechte brander denk ik) :D
<warddr> lang leve de usb
<UndiFineD> ik heb een blu-ray ding in mn pc, ik heb geen idee of die goed kan branden, ik weet wel dat ik er geen blu-ray film mee kan kijken
<lord4163> Hey
<lord4163> Hoe kan ik met ffmpeg meerdere bestanden van flac naar mp3 converteren?
<OerHeks> winFF of soundconverter als een gui
<lord4163> ik hoef geen gui :(
<lord4163> dat maakt het alleen maar moeilijker
<OerHeks> nee hoor, want nu weet je het ook niet.
<OerHeks> man ffmpeg
<lord4163> Nee, maar ik wil meerdere taken in dat script stoppen...
<lord4163> achja dan maar soundconverter :P
<OerHeks> als je lame gebruikt> for f in *;do flac -cd $f |lame -b 128 - $f.mp3;done
<OerHeks> soms geeft converteren een kwaliteit uitermate treurig, probeer dan andere instellingen.
<lord4163> Ja natuurlijk op hoogste kwaliteit, mijn mobiel kan blijkbaar dus geen flac afspelen... :(
<lord4163> en jahoor, ik kan hem niet eens aankoppelen zonder kl*te software op linux
<lord4163> grrr
<OerHeks> geef de fabrilkant van je slimme mobiel de schuld :p
<OerHeks> zucht, altijd heeft linux het gedaan, maar de bron  van alle ellendeis heilig
<harry> goedenavond allemaal
<Guest67771> is het moeilijk om een ubuntu te installeren op een usb stick ?
<Guest67771> dus een volledige installatie
<OerHeks> dat moet lukken, persistent install. als je usb stick maar groter is dan 4,3 gb dacht ik
<OerHeks> of 4,7
<OerHeks> ... zucht, ongeduld
<trijntje> 3 hele minuten, je kan niet bezig blijven ;)
<harrieklomp> Geduld is tegenwoordig ver te zoeken :)
<viezerd> adhd is een hype
<harrieklomp> Dan even een update vraag (hoeftniet snel hoor :) )
<OerHeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219392/
<harrieklomp> In Belgie krijg je altijd een CD mee bij een ziekenhuisbezoek met rongenfoto's en daar heb je een aplicatie voor in ubuntu "Ginkgo CADx". nu zegt het programma dat er een update is. Maar nu zie ikop hun site alleen een .tgz bestand. Kan ik daarmee ook updaten?
<harrieklomp> Dit programmatje stond overigen ook in softwarecentrum
<viezerd> zo'n .tgz bestand is doorgaans om zelf te compilen en om 'handmatig' te installeren (lees: install buiten softwarecentrum om)
<viezerd> 'beste' is om alleen te updaten als softwarecentrum een update aangeeft
<harrieklomp> Dat had ik al gemerkt dat .tgz een eigen programma waswant nu heb ik 2 versies
<viezerd> heb je toch een soort van update :)
<harrieklomp> kan er dan een .deb gemaakt worden van een .tgz bestand ? of moet ik hem via softwarecentrum de-instaleren en de .tgz gebruiken.
<harrieklomp> had eigenlijk liever alle software via softwarecentrum.
<harrieklomp> of ben ik dan ouderwets
<harrieklomp> ik heb al wat gevonden om het om te zetten geloof ik.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-22
<Guido1> hallo, ik heb problemen met het geluid. een probleem is voor een deel verdwenen, een ander iets minder, maar er is ook een nieuw problem
<Guest47132> Hoi, iemand aanwezig voor hulp?
<trijntje> jahoor, vraag maar raak
<Maikel> hangt er vanaf welke
<Maikel> vandaag ga ik geen bedverpleging doen
<Guest47132> Haha we zijn bezig met het het installeren van Ubuntu op onze andere laptop
<Guest47132> Windows is er namelijk helemaal mee opgehouden en we willen nu Ubuntu installeren vanaf DVD
<Guest47132> heb Ubuntu 12.04.1 Desktop gedownload en gebrand op DVD, kan ik deze gebruiken op mijn nadere pc mee te rebooten?
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> als je het goed gedan hebt wel
<Maikel> je kan ook een usb stick gebruiken, maar goed je doet het nu zo
<Guest47132> is een usb handiger?
<Guest47132> heb hem gebrand via Windows dvd branden
<Maikel> ik heb geen verstand van windows en dat meen ik oprecht
<trijntje> die kan je hergebruiken, en het 'branden' gaat meestal beter
<Maikel> maar uhh usb is gratis
<Maikel> precies
<Maikel> wat trijntje zegt
<trijntje> vaak branden mensen de iso per ongeluk als 'data' disk, en dan boot het niet
<Maikel> Guest47132: als het niet lukt met die dvd, pak dan een stickie
<Maikel> dat kost je niets
<Guest47132> juist mijn vriend zegt net inderdaad dat ik hem als datadisk heb gebrand
<Maikel> en dus ben je minder terughoudend (ik iig wel )
<Maikel> Guest47132: oeps
<Maikel> hoe het dan moet in windows weet ik niet, wellicht trijntje wel
<trijntje> usb maken kan met het programma 'unetbootin', is ook voor windows beschikbaar
<Guest47132> als ik een usb stick gebruik, moet ik dan daar ook nog kiezen uit data-usb of gaat dat sowieso goed?
<Maikel> nee wat trijntje zegt
<Maikel> unetbootin
<Guest47132> ik ga kijken of ik unetbootin kan downloaden en een stickie maken.
<Maikel> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=unetbootin&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Funetbootin.sourceforge.net%2F&ei=j3hdUP6AE-fH0QX4hIDgBw&usg=AFQjCNFG2iJy14ueI6PKA0HBkn1cP-KoBg
<trijntje> dat gaat sowieso goed. Wel eerst alle data van de stick afhalen natuurlijk
<Maikel> hier
<Guest47132> Ik kom bij jullie terug als ik zo ver ben! alvast bedankt!
<Maikel> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Maikel> kijk hier ^
<Maikel> download daar maar
<Maikel> Guest47132: sterkte er mee
<Maikel> veel plezier
<Guest47132> Via unetbootin Ubunti 12.04_Live selecteren?
<Maikel> nee
<Maikel> of wacht ff dat is natuurlijk ubuntu
<Maikel> live version kan je ook op je harddisk installen
<Maikel> zover ik weet....
<Maikel> dus doe maar
<Maikel> ik ben geen ubuntu gebruiker, wellicht weet trijntje dit
<Guest47132> okee thanks, moest inderdaad ubuntu ipv ubunti zijn :-)
<trijntje> Guest47132: als je ubuntu al gedownload hebt kan je op 'iso' klikken en dan het bestand selecteren
<Maikel> 0oh ik ging er al vanuit dat het een typo was :)
<trijntje> unetbootin kan ook zelf allerlei verschillende linux versies voor je downloaden,
<Maikel> trijntje: ik denk dat hij een antwoord wilt hebben welke ubuntu op zijn laptop gooit
<Maikel> die live version was tevens installatie toch?
<Guest47132> ik weet het niet
<Maikel> dat snap ik ;)
<Maikel> maar je kan ff kijken
<Maikel> stickie is zo gedaan en de boot ook
<Maikel> dan zie je het vanzelf
<trijntje> ja, dat is gewoon dezelfde versie
<trijntje> ubuntu 12.04.1 is de laatste versie, en dat is live systeem en installatie in een
<Maikel> waar is KISS gebleven
<trijntje> 1 iso voor alles is juist simpel ;)
<Guest47132> hmm unetbootin herkent mijn usb stick niet, heb hem al geformatteerd als FAT32
<Guest47132> jullie nog een idee?
<Maikel> maar wel zelf in windows
<Maikel> ?
 * Maikel verbaasd zich nogsteeds over de wonderen van microsoft
<Guest47132> ja wel in windows
<Guest47132> hahaha
<Maikel> herstart ff ubootin
<Guest47132> ben de USB nu opnieuw aan het formatteren, dit keer de optie Snelformatteren uitgezet. Duurt nu een stuk langer, maar zie dat unetbootin de schijf al herkent. Nu eerst ff wachten tot het formatteren klaar is
<Guest47132> thanks thanks! we zijn nu via ubuntu alle bestanden aan het backupen!
<Guido1> hallo, ik heb problemen met het geluid. een probleem is voor een deel verdwenen, een ander iets minder, maar er is ook een nieuw probleem. het gaat om ubuntu 10.04
<StefandeVries> Wat is het probleem, Guido1?
<Guido1> StefandeVries: het geluid bij de mailaert werkt weer bij een paar sounds, zoals het moet, maar het geluid werkt alleen nog met externe speakers.niet meer met de speakers van de laptop
<StefandeVries> Hmm. Da's frappant.
<Maikel> heb ik ook
<Maikel> alsamixer
<Maikel> af en toe gezeik
<Maikel> je kan dat dus zelf afstellen
<Guido1> StefandeVries: het geluid met vlc is van zelf beter geworden, maar nog met een ander geluid erbij. in totem kan ik de zelfde bestand zonder moeite afspelen.
<Maikel> oh wacht ff dat zijn die vage klachten
<Maikel> nogsteeds....
<Guido1> Maikel: ja, maar het belangrijkste is dat ik alleen nog geluid heb als ik externe speakers aansluit en dat zonder een update, zonder verandering van instellingen enz.
<Maikel> pofff
<Maikel> doe een reinstall ben je sneller ;)
<StefandeVries> Geluid in Linux bevalt mij ook niet altijd even goed, zacht uitgedrukt.
<Maikel> ik heb alleen problemen met omschakelen van speakers naar interne speakers
<Maikel> meer niet
<trijntje> Guido1: is er een reden om niet naar 12.04 te upgraden? Grote kans dat de problemen daar zijn opgelost
<Guido1> misschien schakelt hij bij mij gewoon niet meer van extern terug naar intern
<Maikel> Guido1: dat heb ik ook
<Maikel> check ff met alsamixdr
<Maikel> en idd distupgrade
<Maikel> why not?
<Guido1> trijntje: ik denk dat ik naar xubuntu ga upgreaden, maar momenteel heb ik de laptop veel nodig en dus geen tijd om hem een tijdje niet te gebruiken
<Guido1> Maikel: alsamixdr heb ik niet meer
<Maikel> hoe kan je alsamixer niet meer hebben?
<Maikel> maar uhh
<Maikel> doe je s'nachts toch?
<Maikel> die distupgrade
<StefandeVries> Of een schone installatie.
<StefandeVries> Dat zou ik in dit geval zeker aanraden.
<Maikel> wat StefandeVries zeg ja
<Maikel> ik denk dat je heel wat oplost er mee
<Maikel> en een hoop frustratie
<Guido1> Maikel, StefandeVries: dan moet ik wel even weten wat ik moet opslaan en hoe ik het weer in de programs krijg (bv. internet geschiedenes, mails enz. bij seamonkey en instandbird)
<Maikel> Guido1:
<Maikel> tar cvf /home/guido/guid.tar /home/guido --exclude /home/guido/guido.tar ?
<StefandeVries> Guido1: alle persoonlijke instellingen staan als verborgen mappen in je home.
<Maikel> StefandeVries: die pakt ie met deze tar afaik
<StefandeVries> Als je die mappen op een extern medium opslaat en daarna weer terugzet heb je je instellingen terug.
<StefandeVries> Maikel: het lijkt me beter niet iemand nodeloos met terminalcommando's te bekogelen. Maar dat is mijn visie.
<Maikel> hij kan net zo goed alles tar'en, daar zit het hem niet in
<Maikel> StefandeVries: dat is een punt
<Guido1> StefandeVries: okee, heb ik dan ook internet,printer enz. instellingen?
<StefandeVries> Internet en printer ben ik niet zeker van.
<StefandeVries> Van je mail en je browser wel.
<Guido1> ik zit te denken dat ik de programma's op nieuw moet installeren en dan moegen ze de bestanden niet verwijderen enz.
<StefandeVries> Guido1: dan zet je de bestanden pa terug als je de programma's opnieuw geïnstalleerd hebt.
<StefandeVries> Ik weet niet hoe veel werk het zou zijn om je internet en printer te herconfigureren.
<Maikel> en je hebt een kopie
<Guido1> StefandeVries: de printer zit aan een raar win xp computer (inhoud niet te berijken via gewone toegang, maar als je de preciese pad weet wel en was iets met een wachtwoord)
<StefandeVries> Een Samba-printer?
<Guido1> volgens mij wel
<StefandeVries> Als je die inloggegevens nog hebt is dat niet moeilijk opnieuw te doen.
<Guido1> kan ik die ergens terug vinden?
<Guido1> onder windows heb ik geen password gezet
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik niet, Guido1, ik heb nog nooit met Samba gewerkt.
<Guido1> probleem met geen geluid is opgelost
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<Maikel> moi
<DHrookt> goeie dag hoe voeg ik skype en transmission bij het opstarten van de pc? heb net pas geupdate naar 12.04
<DHrookt> zie opstarttoepassingen maar ken skype en transmission nergens vinden
<trijntje> transmission is in /usr/share/transmission-gtk
<trijntje> DHrookt: in een terminal: which transmission-gtk
<trijntje> which skype
<DHrookt> skype doet die al opstarten
<DHrookt> alleen transmission niet
<DHrookt> toegevoegd
<DHrookt> 2e regel skype start -
<DHrookt> maar dat doet die voor transmission niet dus :)
<OerHeks> Skype start hier zelf op, zolang je hem maar aan had staan tijdens afsluiten.
<OerHeks> ow ik gebruik Kubuntu, dat is gewoon beter.
<DHrookt> jah ach laatst ging ik me ubuntu updaten
<DHrookt> crash die gewoon
<DHrookt> dus weer opnieuw cdtje gebrand :P
<OerHeks> dhrookt zit niet in het skype telefoonboek :(
<DHrookt> dus volgende x kubuntu installen
<DHrookt> hehe nee :)
<trijntje> het commando voor transmission is transmission-gtk
<DHrookt> dgpg1982
<DHrookt> die wel
<StefandeVries> Leuk wachtwoord.
<StefandeVries> Oh. :P
<DHrookt_> whoehoe gelukt :)
<DHrookt_> thanks he
<OerHeks> :-)
 * Skald_9_ groet
<Luckiboy> hallo Skald_9_
<Skald_9_> weet er iemand of er een manier is om met de xfce desktop een shortcut te maken om de terminal te openen  (zoals ctrl alt t)?
<Skald_9_> met= bij
<LEDfan> Je kan in een panel (balken en het dock) wel een shortcut maken met een icoontje.
<Skald_9_> ja dat weet ik
<Skald_9_> 't zal dus wsch niet mogelijk zijn ?
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> het is mogelijk
<Maikel> easy
<Maikel> ga naar settings manager
<Maikel> dan naar keyboard
<Maikel> dan zie je het staan
<Maikel> ik heb een stuk of 15 bindings
<Skald_9_> bedankt :)
<Skald_9_> 't werkt :)
<Maikel> you're welcome
 * Maikel helpt graag mensen van gnome af ;)
<Skald_9_> gebruik xfce nog maar pas, maar ben er nu zeker erg tevreden over
<Skald_9_> 'k ben echt geen fan van unity, gnome 2.x was veel beter
<Maikel> precies
<Maikel> goedzo!
<Skald_9_> cinnamon werkt ook wel goed
<Skald_9_> maar das geen officiele ubuntu desktop natuurlijk
<lordievader> Goede avond
<FOAD> Hoi lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey FOAD, hoe is het ermee?
<FOAD> Prima, met jou dan?
<FOAD> Kleine Anakin van me.
<lordievader> FOAD: ... Gaat lekker hoor.
<Piratelv> Goede avond mensen van het goede leven. Ik heb wat moeilijk heden met me net weer fris opgezette installatie.
<Piratelv> Ben van 10.10 gesprongen naar 12.04 en ben alleen nog maar x server crashes en complete desktop locks gehad. Weet iemand hier een draadje of een bug rapport die mij verder zou kunnen helpen?
<Piratelv> Het enige wat elke crash of lock gemeen hadden dat er of een spel of grafich gebruiken toepassing actief waren.
<lordievader> Piratelv: Lijkt op een gfx driver die moeilijk loopt te doen. Wat voor een kaart heb je en heb je daarvoor een driver geinstaleerd?
<Piratelv> nvidia-current-updates  op een nvidia 9800GT.  3.2.0-30-generic kernel
<Piratelv> ow en de install is 64bit
<lordievader> Priyantha: Wellicht iets in de driver settings?
<lordievader> ^ Piratelv
<Piratelv> Welke seting zou dit kunnen veroozaken denkt u? Ik gebruik ( voorzover ik weet) nu de standaad installingen
<lordievader> Piratelv: Tja, om eerlijk te zijn heb ik geen flauw idee. Draai zelf geen nVidia. Je zou de Xorg logs door kunnen spitten, misschien dat die je ergens op wijzen.
<Piratelv> Het zou al helpen als u weet welke log dit zouden kunnen bij houden. zowel dmesg, xorg of syslog geven niks.
<Piratelv> Wat mij wel opvalt is dat veel applicatie crashen met SIGABRT
<lordievader> Piratelv: Ik lees hier op AskUbuntu dat Xserver's logs in /var/log/Xorg.log worden bijgehouden.
<Piratelv> Het vervelende aan de xorg log is dat deze altijd eindigd met: "[ 29924.432] <enter>Backtrace:"
<lordievader> Piratelv: Die regel zie ik zo even snel niet in de laatste 50 regels van mijn Xorg.log staan.
<Piratelv> Je mag hopen dat die er ook nooit komt. Dat is de debugger backtrace begginnend maar de kernel (of debuggen, weet dit nog niet) die crashed voordat de debugger zijn werk kan doen.
<OerHeks> heb je gekeken of additional drivers je nvidia driver in gebruik is? misschien driver herinstalleren ..
<lordievader> Ah ja, dan is het mooi dat ik die niet heb.
<Piratelv> Heb de gehele pc al opnieuw er opgezet.. maar deed het heel leuk een uur later opnieuw
<Piratelv> Misschien een oudere versie van de nvidia driver installeeren?
<lordievader> Piratelv: De recommended in jockey, nVidia heeft het zo leuk gemaakt om 2 versies te hebben. Erg handig voor beginnende linux gebruikers.
<Piratelv> oh ik ben niet beginned. Jockey & software center duurde me te lang en gebruik tegen woordig apt-get eigelijk voor alles.
<OerHeks> hoelang geleden heb je de fan van je kaart geblazen?
<lordievader> Piratelv: Ik heb het ook niet over jouw. Meer over nVidia.
<OerHeks> daar kunnen ook speciale effecten van komen, stof
<lordievader> Hehe
<Piratelv> oef dat is wel een tijdje. OerHeks  Denk toe ik hem in me pc heb gezet. Nadat me oude overleden is door te veel hitte.
<OerHeks> huiskamer, tapijt, huisdieren,, roken .. overtreffende trap
<Piratelv> We hebben hier geen een van die dingen. Heb wel een 200mm stof zuigende fan in de pc.. Maar zal de kap eens openen.
<lordievader> Stof is er altijd wel...
<Piratelv> Helaas. hoeveelheid stof is niet genoeg. Zit wat op maar dat valt mee. kaart is ook ongeveer 47C. Het valt me wel op dat jockey me aanraad om de nvidia-current te installeren I.P.V. nvidia-current-updates
<lordievader> Piratelv: Bij mij faalde de post-release driver van ATI/AMD net ook...
<Piratelv> faalde? Wat bedoel u hier mee, lordievader ?
<lordievader> Piratelv: Dat jockey de handoek in de ring gooide.
<Piratelv> Het jammer aan alles is dat ik niet eens een tty shell kan starten als de pc vast loopt. Dat  zou het vinden van de oorzaak makkelijker maken.
<Maikel> is dat afgeslopten?
<Maikel> of slaat ie vast?
<Piratelv> in een keer staat hij stil. Zonder indicaties van vooraf
<OerHeks> dan zou je moeten kijken in dmesg.0 of 1
<Piratelv> die heb ik in 2 smaken. waar echt alles vast zit. Of alleen de I/O dus alle audio blijft door gaan. Sinds installatie nr2 heb ik alleen last van die 2de.
<Piratelv> zou een oude (zeer oude) tv kaard zulke dingen kunnen veroorzaken?
<lordievader> Piratelv: Haal die kaart eruit en kijk of je het nog steeds krijgt.
<boomreview> hallo jongens kunnen jullie mij helpen met mijn probleem?
<boomreview> niemand
<lordievader> !ask | boomreview
<lordievader> boomreview: Geen ubottu aanwezig, wat is je probleem?
<OerHeks> 10 sec... tjonge
<OerHeks> record !
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ongeduldig he... tsk tsk tsk. :p
<boomreview_> hallo
<boomreview_> sorry mijn browser crashte
<lordievader> boomreview: Wat is je vraag/probleem?
<Maikel> tijd voor een terminal irc client :)
<boomreview_> mijn probleem is dus dat mijn browsers iedere keer crasht met name firefox maar ook anderen
<boomreview_> ik zit nu op chromium die is wat stabieler maar dit gebeurd elke keer als iko p youtube ga
<boomreview_> ik heb dus ook geen geluid nu geen driver neem ik aan?
<Maikel> probeer eens iets anders met flash?
<Maikel> zoals nos.nl/
<Maikel> en dan de herhaling oid
<boomreview_> crasht
<Maikel> flashbagger
<boomreview_> ook reclames dat flash hebben laten mijn browser crashen
<Maikel> precies
<Maikel> mag je aan iemand anders vragen hoe je die meuk eraf haalt en dan er opzet
<OerHeks> html5 proberen
<Maikel> dpkg -l |grep flash
<boomreview_> hoezo html5 proberen ik wil ook gewoon stabiele versie van flash
<lordievader> boomreview: Omdat je dan weet of het flash zelf is of dat het ergens anders ligt.
<lordievader> boomreview_: Volg OerHeks zijn/haar advies nou maar.
<boomreview_> nou ik heb sowieso ook geen geluid dus dat is ook mijn probleem als ik rechts boven op geluid icoontje klik staat er ---
<boomreview_> hoe kan ik html5  proberen dan
<lordievader> boomreview_: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<boomreview> mijn browser crashte dus weer
<boomreview> misschien heb ik een foute installatie meegemaakt?
<OerHeks> laatste chromium is ook erg oud uit softwarecentrum. packager is er mee opgehouden dacht ik.
<boomreview> ja maarja firefox is hetzelfde probleem
<boomreview> ik had eigenlijk eerste ubuntu 11 of 10 geinstalleerd
<boomreview> daarna geupdate
<boomreview> misschien had ik direct ubuntu 12 moeten installeren
<OerHeks> ge heeft al wel gekeken of er een videodriver beschikbaar is via additional drivers/jockey-gtk?
<boomreview> ja dat wel
<boomreview> maar ik ben opnieuw installeren misschien helpt dat bedankt voor jullie hulp fijne avond verder
<OerHeks> succes
<lordievader> Ongeduldig ventje.
<rkokkelk> Goede avond iedereen, weet iemand een effectieve manier om applicaties standaard op 1 beeldscherm te krijgen. (Heb er 2). In plaats van scripts te schrijven met custom DISPLAY?
<boomreview> hey daar ben ik dan weer
<boomreview> met een youtube filmpje in de achtergrond draaiend ;)
<boomreview> ik denk dat er iets mis met de installatie ging of beschadigd tijdens het branden op dvd
<lordievader> boomreview: Zou kunnen, als dit jouw nieuwe installatie is zul je het nooit weten.
<lordievader> :source /home/lordievader/.byobu/profile
<lordievader> . /usr/bin/byobu-reconnect-sockets
<boomreview> lordie waarom is jou naam rood in dit chat?
<lordievader> boomreview: Ligt denk ik bij jouw client, hier is alles grijs. Moet mijn terminal nog even op groen zetten, dadelijk is alles groen.
<lordievader> Zo nu is het groen :)
<boomreview> ow nu zie ik het zwart
<boomreview> maar dat irc chat snap ik niet, ik heb nu pidgin messenger en wil ik irc instellen maar hij vraagd naar gebruiksnaam en wachtwoord
<Maikel> boomreview:
<Maikel> dat is ook niet de meest relaxte voor dit soort zut
<Maikel> boomreview: gebruik xchat
<boomreview> ow wat raad jij mij aan dan
<lordievader> Kan pidgin uberhaupt irc aan?
<boomreview> even kijken dan
<Maikel> xchat, meest userfriendly imho
<Maikel> lordievader: ja
<Maikel> lordievader: maar het is nogal plakband zut
<boomreview> ja heeft irc ondersteuning
<Maikel> boomreview: apt-get install xchat in de console
<lordievader> Hmm, I see. Ach ik ben tevreden met mijn irssi + byobu combo.
<Maikel> ik ook
<Maikel> maar voor 'beginners' is mijn ervaring dat xchat wel goed werkt
<Maikel> lekker muisklikken
<boomreview> installatie lukt niet heb update die bezig is
<lordievader> Xchat in kde ziet er niet best uit.
<boomreview> lordievader welke gebruik jij dan?
<Maikel> irsii
<Maikel> via de console
<Maikel> is het meest relaxt ja
<Maikel> http://www.tiny-host.nl/screenshot.png
<boomreview> hoe haal ik irsii binnen dan
<lordievader> boomreview: Dat zei ik net, irssi + byobu (screen).
<Maikel> boomreview: zie eerst dat ff
<Maikel> en ken je wat van de terminal?
<Maikel> dat is nogal een gedoe hoor voor het eerst
<boomreview> oh lordievader een regeltje overgeslagen sorry ;)
<Maikel> shit die foto is al 1 maand ouder
<boomreview> ik ken terminal maar geen commands
<Maikel> dan zou ik het zeker nog niet doen
<Maikel> ff wachten met de update en dan xchat
<boomreview> ow is goed dan
<boomreview> ik wilde linux beter leren kennen en ubuntu is wel een van de makkelijkste dus
<Maikel> boomreview: mijn advies, wat wel wat lastig in het begin is: zoveel mogelijk in het console
<lordievader> boomreview: Ik zou er dan van maken dat je nog geen cli ervaring hebt... De terminal kennen houd in dat je ermee overweg kunt.
<Maikel> ben je ook niet afhankelijk van distro's en windowmanagers
<Maikel> cli=commandline interface
<lordievader> En het is handig als je driver het opgeeft :P
<boomreview> haha ja sommige linux systemen zijn toch ook alleen terminal?
<Maikel> boomreview: zoals mijn server ja
<Maikel> +s
<Maikel> geen behoefte aan grafische schillen
<lordievader> Headless servers hebben meestal niet zoveel aan een gui...
<Maikel> het is niet meer headless als er een gui op zit :)
<lordievader> Wat meestal onder headless word verstaan is geen monitor. Maargoed.
<boomreview> heb geen verstand van servers maar ik ben even restarten jongens
<Maikel> he
<Maikel> prima
<Maikel> jij je zin :)
<lordievader> :P
<Maikel> geen monitor plus gui dan
<Maikel> wb
<lordievader> boomreview: Welcome back.
<Maikel> de gerookte user is er ook weer: hallo
<boomreview_> hey en ik ben er ook weer
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> ik zie
<Maikel> vanwaar die reboot?
<boomreview_> updates :p
<boomreview_> ik heb xchat nu geinstalleerd
<Maikel> top
<Maikel> zit je er in?
<boomreview_> jup
<Maikel> beter?
<boomreview_> nee
<boomreview_> niet erin
<boomreview_> ik instel nog
<boomreview> hallo
<Maikel> welk
<boomreview> ontvang je mijn bericht maikel?
<Maikel> ja ja
<Maikel> alpha to bravo, I copy you
<boomreview> mooi ik zit in xchat nu het werkt al soepeler
<Maikel> ack
<boomreview> boomreview verlaten :p
<Maikel> ja arme zombie
<lordievader> Tijd voor een feestje? </sarcasme>
<boomreview> project x haren
<Maikel> top
<lordievader> Dat was gister...
<Maikel> ik wil een project X op mijn verjaardag
<Maikel> ik stop dit jaar met kraken
<Maikel> bijna als ik jarig ben
<boomreview> ach maakt niet uit ik post zo even wat op facebook en er staan duizend man voor me deur
<Maikel> leuk afscheid voor justitie
<boomreview> hoebedoel je kraken
<boomreview> kraak jij een gebouw?
<Maikel> ga maar naar offtopic
<Maikel>  /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<boomreview> is goed
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-23
<erkan^> wat betekent button 3 van mouse?
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<timo^> morge lordievader
<lordievader> Hey timo^, hoe gaat het ermee?
<timo^> goed hoor!
<timo^> en met jou? :)
<lordievader> timo^: Met mij gaat het ook goed.
<timo^> mooi zo ;)
<boomreview> hoi
<lordievader> Hey boomreview, hoe is het ermee?
<Luckiboy> hallo boomreview
<Sparrow2520> Hallo, iedereen, goede middag. aangezien ik nog niet echt een doorwinterde ubuntu -gebruiken ben heb ik gisteren een tamelijk ernstige fout gemaakt in een poging om kubuntu 12.04 te installeren.
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Wat is er fout gegaan?
<Sparrow2520> Ik heb de harde schijf uit mijn laptop in een aparte casing gestoken om de oude partieties te wissen en het gevolg is dat mijn laptop nu blijft hangen op de grub rescue en ik er met geen onmogelijkheid verder mee raak met andere woorden er staat gewoon niets meer op die schijf
<Sparrow2520> Kan er eimand mij tips geven hoe ik dat ding weer aan de praat krijg want ik vind ubuntu toch wel een heel mooi programma om mee te werken;, Help mij aub !
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Ubuntu is geen programma, het is een os. Maar dat terzijde. Is opnieuw installeren een optie?
<trijntje> is het niet logisch dat de pc niet start als je alle partities gewist hebt, of mis ik iets?
<Sparrow2520> Heb ik geprobeerd maar er komt een hele lijst met cijfers en dan stopt het geoon met op de prompt a:>
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Wat heb je precies geprobeerd?
<lordievader> trijntje: Is idd logisch.
<Sparrow2520> Ik probeerde de oude versie van kubuntu te verwijderen omdat ik een gewone versie van ubuntu op die computer had staan om zodoende deze versie te laten opstarten maar blijkbaar is de opstartbare versie nu verdwenen met een zwart beeld als gevolg
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Tja hoogstwaarschijnlijk heeft trijntje gelijk en zijn alle partities gewist.
<Sparrow2520> de enige tekst die ik nu voor me heb is :error: unknown filesystem en op de volgende lijn Grub Rescue
<trijntje> Sparrow2520: waarschijnlijk stonden alle grub-bestanden op de partitie de je gewist hebt. Ik denk dat ubuntu er nog wel op staat
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Ik zou een live-cd pakken die opstarten en kijken of er nog iets op de drive staat. Je hebt back-ups neem ik aan?
<Sparrow2520> Die live-cd wil gewoon niet opstarten, wat die backups betreft: dit is een oudere laptop van mijn dochter mar hij werkt nog perfect en was dus ideaal om ubuntu uit te proberen zonder belangrijke dingen kwijt te spelen
<trijntje> Sparrow2520: wat gaat er mis met de live cd?
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Corrupte live-cd?
<Emslander> Is in de Bios de CD wel als boot voorkeur opgenomen?
<Sparrow2520> mogelijk maar ik probeerde een live-cd van een vorige versie uit waarvan ik wel weet dat hij werkt met hetzelfde resultaat
<Sparrow2520> Bios is ingesteld op cd omù op te starten
<trijntje> je kan ook proberen vanaf usb te starten, dat gaat meestal wel goed
<trijntje> je kan met het programma 'unetbootin' een ubuntu-usbstick maken, en dan daarvan opstarten
<Sparrow2520> Ook met stick hetzelfde resultaat
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Je weet zeker dat de iso werkt?
<Sparrow2520> Ik heb dat bestand vanmorgen van de site gehaald en meteen op dvd gebrand aan de laagste snelheid, geen resultaat
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Heb je de md5sum bepaald en gecheckt?
<Sparrow2520> ik raak niet voorbiij de grub reschue, dat is juist het probleem, de cursor blijft gewoon waar hij is
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Dat was niet mijn vraag.
<Sparrow2520> Eigenlijk ben ik daar not niet zo goed in thuis , ik veronderstel van niet
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Is wellicht handig om te bepalen of de download goed is gegaan. Als het daar al fout is gegaan weet je niet wat voor een gevolgen het kan hebben.
<Sparrow2520> ik heb het bestand 2 maal gedownloaded, 1x op pc en 1x op Mac, het zelfde resultaat
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Tja dan krijg je toch de neiging dat het aan de laptop ligt (degene waar je het op probeert te installeren).
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Weet je toevallig wat voor een grafische kaart erin zit?
<Sparrow2520> Mijn vermoedens beginnen ook in die richting te gaan en ik vermoed dat ik door mijn eigen fout dat ding om zeep heb geholpen, weinig aan te veranderen vrees ik
<Sparrow2520> het is een medion-laptop van 2006 ,ik weet dus niet welke grafische kaart erin zit maar ik vermoed een 512mb-uitvoering
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Waar gaat het ongeveer met de live-cd fout?
<Sparrow2520> Al vrij vroeg, ik strt dat ding op, er verscijnen rijen met gegevens en dan springt hij op de prompt en dan krijg ik de lijn van Grub Rescue en verder gebeurd er niets.Hetgeen ik wel sterk vind is dat ik dezelfde schijf op en vast toestel van 10 jaar heb uitgeprobeert en da t werk zonder krimp te geven.
<lordievader> Sparrow2520: Het lijkt er een beetje op alsof de live-cd ergens overspringt naar de hardeschijf.
<Sparrow2520> Lijkt me ook tamelijk waarschijnlijk en heb ik hier te maken met een toestel dat toch sporen draagt van intensief gebruik op die 6 jaar.
<Sparrow2520> Bedankt, iedereen voor uw tijd en tot ziens
<Edwin44> Ik heb een probleem met het opstarten van ubuntu via GRUB. Na het starten kom ik in het venster uit op initramfs. Enige suggesties?
<Edwin44> quit
<vedici> avond
<timo^> dag vedici
<vedici> hoi
<vedici> hoop dat je me kunt helpen met wat uitleg
<timo^> vast wel
<lordievader> Hallo vedici
<timo^> als jij je vraag stelt ;)
<vedici> hoi lordievader
<vedici> nou ik wil linux proberen
<vedici> stome vraag hhahah
<timo^> dat kan :)
<vedici> nou even zonder dollen
<timo^> er bestaan geen domme vragen hè :)
<vedici> lol
<timo^> maar ga verder ;)
<vedici> wat moet ik allemaal doen ervoor moet ik het downloaden of  cd aankopen
<timo^> je kunt het bestand binnentrekken vanaf www.ubuntu-nl.org
<timo^> dat moet je branden als een 'Image' op een leeg cd'tje
<timo^> dan start je de computer opnieuw op
<timo^> en als het goed is krijg je dan de vraag of je wilt uitproberen of installeren
<timo^> je kunt eerst uitproberen of het je bevalt (op de cd is het nogal traag maar als het eenmaal geïnstalleerd is is het prima ;))
<timo^> en installeren kun je naast windows
<vedici> ok wis ik dan mijn complete windows
<timo^> tijdens het opstarten krijg je de vraag of je Windows of Ubuntu wilt opstarten
<vedici> je gaf al reactie zag ik
<timo^> nee, je kiest voor de optie 'Ubuntu naast Windows installeren'
<timo^> en dan heb je het beiden op je pc
<timo^> niettemin moet je wel even een back up maken
<vedici> ok neem thet niet tevel ruimte in dan?
<vedici> teveel.
<timo^> Standaard neemt het ongeveer 10 GB ruimte in
<vedici> ok
<timo^> de gemiddelde pc kan dat gemakkelijk hebben
<timo^> maar draai een back-up, een ongeluk zit in een klein hoekje
<vedici> ok kan ikook mijn windows helemaal weg laten en alleen op linux
<vedici> ja ok zal ik doen
<timo^> dat kan ook, maar dat raad ik niet aan
<timo^> je kunt beter eerst nog Windows erbij houden
<timo^> dan kun je nog terugvallen
<timo^> en windows programma's draaien
<vedici> ok
<vedici> dus beter windows ernaast draaien
<timo^> als je eenmaal gewend bent en geen windows meer nodig hebt kun je altijd nog Windows er af gooien ;)
<vedici> ok is het zo grrot verschil linux windows
<FOAD> Nah.
<timo^> het is even wennen
<FOAD> Maar het is wel anders.
<timo^> als je het gewend bent is het super
<timo^> maar 'onder de motorkap' werkt het anders
<FOAD> En misschien heb je dingen die je gewend bent in Windows die je nog niet in Linux kent.
<timo^> Windows programma's draaien niet op Linux en Linux programma's niet op Windows
<timo^> probeer maar eens het motorblok van een Suzuki in een Opel te zetten
<vedici> ow ok maar ik had begrepen dat linux wel op windows kon
<timo^> werkt niet ;)
<vedici> windows niet op linux
<FOAD> That doesn't really make any sense.
<timo^> De meeste programma's zijn er inderdaad ook voor Windows
<vedici> ok ben toch niet zo gehecht aan windows dus geen probleem
<timo^> probeer het eerst even naast elkaar ;)
<vedici> dus image maken en linux naast mijn windows laten draaien dus
<timo^> ja
<timo^> maar niet installeren IN windows
<timo^> herstarten dus, en dán cd'tje erin ;)
<vedici> en linux deeld alles zelf in of moet ik het een plek geven
<lordievader> vedici: En eerst een backup.
<vedici> ja ok begrijp ik
<vedici> back up ook
<timo^> Linux verdeelt het zelf, half om half
<vedici> ok nice
<timo^> dus de helft van je schijf krijgt Linux
<timo^> en de andere helft houdt Windows
<vedici> gaat mij erom heb oude laptop 4 of 5 jaar oud
<vedici> windows vista
<vedici> erg traag ppff
<timo^> haha
<timo^> herkenbaar
<vedici> en laatste keer spontan reboot alles weg en clean
<timo^> oh
<timo^> da's rottig
<vedici> dus als ik hem nieuw kocht
<vedici> nou alleen foto erop dat was het erge
<timo^> en toen ben je gaan kijken naar een alternatief
<vedici> dus nieuwe laptop van acer nu
<vedici> nou wil ik wel linux op die oude draaien en kijken wat het is en hoe het werkt
<timo^> Doen!
<timo^> veel plezier en succes! :)
<vedici> ja als ik lees op het net roepen meer mensen dat en wil wel proberen want als ik goed lees en begrijp is ke android tel.ook op basis van linux
<timo^> ja,  maar dat ziet er echt totaal anders uit ;)
<vedici> ja ok begrijp ik komen andere dingen aan te pas.
<timo^> http://ubuntu.com/tour is een online 'demo'. Zo ziet het eruit, en werkt het. Als je het op je laptop hebt werkt het ongeveer hetzelfde :)
<vedici> ok ziet er nice en overzichtelijk uit
<vedici> ieder geval ga je advies opvolgen en proberen
<vedici> thnx voor info en je snelle hulp laat zeker wat van me horen als het gelukt is
<vedici> thnx nogmaals
<OerHeks> top, er is een bug report voor de unity-lens / amazon > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1054776
<Maikel> het is er 1 grote bug
<OerHeks> en nog 1, adult content > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1054282
<Maikel> haha
<Maikel> cool
<Maikel> pr0n voor kiddies
<SkippersBoss> maar het antwoord is ook duidelijk. Kiddies (onder 18) mogen niet nr amazon.co.uk kijken euhm
<Maikel> pff
<Maikel> ubuntu 18+
<SkippersBoss> the XXX versie lol
<viezerd> cool
<viezerd> Uprontu
<CasW> Dat zou niet volgens de conventies zijn. Eerder Pronbuntu.
<SkippersBoss> Maar bij het installeren van deze lens moet dus een verwijzing naar artkel 17 van de  T&C van amazon komen. Serious nu ik ben in een ander kanaal een maintainer van EDUbuntu tegengekomen die om deze redenen ook bezwaar maakte tegen de muziek launchers in 12.10
<viezerd> je zoekresultaten gaan ook nog eens onversleuteld richting Canonical
<OerHeks> Nu snap ik ook, dat Kubuntu geen geld meer krijgt: waardeloze paid nagware en dit dus...
<OerHeks> maar goed, ik stop met dit offtopic gesprek, ik verwijs wel naar de logs van vandaag.
<viezerd> 'tis nie offtopic, gaat over een bug ;)
<Maikel> ubuntu is de vraag, nee is het antwoord
<OerHeks> Open the dash and type "Adobe Reader". Today, The Highest Priority Result (assuming you do not have Adobe Reader installed) is Adobe Reader for Android on the Amazon app store ...
<OerHeks> geinig
<joost> Hello
<StefandeVries> Hallo Joost. Zeg het eens.
<Guest88240> Weet iemand hoe ubuntu te verwijderen is
<Guest88240> ?
<OerHeks> live cd erin, en met gparted de partities wissen.
<Guest88240> Stefand
<Guest88240> Stefan
<Guest88240> Ik heb gwn windows er op
<Guest88240> en er is geen partie van ubuntu
<OerHeks> Fijn.
<Guest88240> Kan iemand mij helpen
<StefandeVries> Is Ubuntu dan wel geïnstalleerd?
<OerHeks> waarom vertel je niet duidelijk hoe je het hebt geinstalleerd ofzo?
<lordievader> Guest88240: Heb je ubuntu via Wubi geinstaleerd?
<Guest88240> Ja, ik denk van wel
<Guest88240> Ik weet het zekren
<Guest88240> zeker
<lordievader> Was het met Wubi niet gewoon het programma verwijderen? Gebruik geen Wubi.
<Guest88240> Ow ik weet het niet
<Guest88240> ik kom zo terug
<lordievader> Guest88240: Misschien is het dan eerst zaak dat je daar achter komt.
<StefandeVries> Wat denk je dat-ie nu gaat doen. :P
<trijntje> ja, via het windows configuratiescherm
<UndiFineD> toch vraag ik me nog steeds af of je mensen als joost moet helpen, je ziet ze nooit, en vragen dan opeens om verwijdering, het lijkt nogal op trollen
<OerHeks> neuj, ik vind het wel sterk om netjes te vertellen hoe je je windows cd/dvd erinstopt en mbr herstellen moet klikken, en later non windows partities wissen.
<UndiFineD> :P
<OerHeks> maar men weet wel hoe ze het gedaan hebben, wubi in windows of er echt naast.
<OerHeks> Het is me hier gebeurt, dat men daarna vrolijk zei: nu ga ik ubuntu op een apparte harddisk zetten :-D
<UndiFineD> nee, ik bedoel, het hele waarom mist
<OerHeks> .. je weet het niet he
<UndiFineD> ja dat is ook wel weer zo
<Maikel> help
<Maikel> mijn x doet het niet meer
<Maikel> kan iemand mij helpen?
<UndiFineD> Maikel, heb je een /etc/X11/xorg.conf bestand ?
<Maikel> het is een grap
<Maikel> sorry :P
<Maikel> 22:20 < UndiFineD> toch vraag ik me nog steeds af of je mensen als joost moet helpen, je ziet ze nooit, en vragen dan opeens om verwijdering, het  lijkt nogal op trollen
<UndiFineD> hmmm
<UndiFineD> heet je ook joost dan Maikel ?
<UndiFineD> voor wie het niet weet
<UndiFineD> het gezegde "joost mag het weten"
<UndiFineD> is een verwijzing naar de duivel
<OerHeks> in deze naar de naam waarme joost binnenkwam.
<jochem_> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<jochem_> is er iemand bekent met linus cnc
<jochem_> linux cnc
<UndiFineD> command and conquer ?
<Gorash> console misschien? ;p
<OerHeks> of cnc vrezen, er is ook een advanced control op amazon cloudje oid
<erkan^> window border is weg, hoe kan ik hem terug?
<OerHeks> .. windows border? full screen met F11 gedaan ofzo ?
<erkan^> het lukt het niet
<OerHeks> wat voor window border van welk programma??
<erkan^> ik heb eerder compiz --replace via terminal getypt, dan wordt window border weg
<erkan^> geen idee
<erkan^> gewoon pictogrammen: minimaal, maximaal en sluiten
<erkan^> ze zijn weg
<OerHeks> bij ubuntu verdwijnen ze naar de bovenste balk
<erkan^> ja, waar kan ik hen weer terug
<erkan^> window
<OerHeks> geen idee, dconf denk ik
<erkan^> probleem opgelost: alt + F2 --> xfwm4 --replace... ik heb net bij #xubuntu nagevraagd, OerHeks
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-16
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<joostvb> mogge
<Guest68381> iemand ervaring met network-manager en gnome keystore ding en wireless?
<OerHeks> iedereen denk ik, joostvb, wat is je probleem?
<trijntje> Guest68381: jahoor, ik gebruik het elke dag
<Guest68381> ik ben nu online via eduroam, met een wachtwoord
<Guest68381> en ik wil dat wachtwoord niet iedere x opnieuw te hoeven intypen
<Guest68381> hoe stop ik dat in mn keymanager?
<trijntje> Guest68381: als het goed is kan je aanvinken dat je het wachtwoord wilt onthouden, dan wordt het in de keyring opgeslagen
<Guest68381> in t raampje "wachtwoorden en sleutels" staat helemaal niks
<Guest68381> onder applications en zo
<trijntje> nee, bij het invoeren van het wachtwoord voor het netwerk kan je dat aanvinken
<trijntje> je hoeft het wachtwoord niet handmatig in de keyring te zetten
<Guest68381> 'vraag iedere x om wachtwoord' staat uit bij die eduroam-connectie
<Guest68381> is t dan goed?
<Guest68381> ook als ik t niet in keyring zie?
<trijntje> ik zal eens kijken waar dat wachtwoord opgeslagen wordt, moment
<Guest68381> ik heb nou al 8 x die verbinding ingesteld, dus niet zo veel zin om m _alweer_ weg te gooien en opnieuw alles in te stellen
<Guest68381> trijntje: hoe dan ook bedankt iig :)
<trijntje> in keyring moet je naar Beeld -> Toon persoonlijke gaan, dan filtert i alle standaard certificaten er uit, en dan zou je het wachtwoord moeten zien
<Guest68381> o!
<Guest68381> 'default keyring' is inderdaad echt leeg bij mij nu
<trijntje> Guest68381: welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je?
<Guest68381> ik heb t zelf ook n beetje stuk gemaakt want ik heb ooit per ongeluk seahorse pakket verwijderd
<Guest68381> o, ik gebruik debian; hrm, misschien kan ik beter naar n ander kanaal gaan...
<Guest68381> debian testing/jessie
<trijntje> in ubuntu werkt het iig wel gewoon, dus misschien is het idd een debian specifiek probleem
<Guest68381> seahorse 3.8.2-1
<Guest68381> mja, ik denk dat t door mn gefrut kapot is
<Guest68381> en dat ik toch maar opnieuw moet beginnen
<OerHeks> wij hebben 3.6.3 ...
<OerHeks> je kan de keyring file wissen
<trijntje> Guest68381: je zou het opnieuw kunnen proberen te configureren, dan ben je misschien wel je wachtwoorden kwijt
<trijntje> sudo dpkg-reconfigure seahorse
<OerHeks> dat is de nette manier idd
<trijntje> maar in principe kan het geen kwaad om een programma te verwijderen en weer terug te zetten
<Guest68381> o, in ~/.cache staan allemaal keyrings zie ik nu
<Guest68381> en in ~/.local/share/keyrings staat die lege Default
<Guest68381> in .cache staan sockets oid
<Guest68381> dat wordt wel een beetje erg spannend...
<Guest68381> ok, ik ga t gewoon weggooien & opnieuw beginnen
<Guest68381> tnx voor hulp iig
 * Guest68381 moet er vandoor nu, ook
<trijntje> ok, succes er mee Guest68381
<frankhil> Dag, ik heb xubuntu 12.04 (crouton) geinstalleerd op een samsung chromebook. Ik wil een usb stick gebruiken voor gegevensopslag en die met een wachtwoord beveiligen. Daar gebruik ik de diskutility voor. Die wieigert toegang 'not authorized'.
<frankhil> Wat te doen?
<OerHeks> frankhil, heb je die usbstick beveiligd via xubuntu palimpsest?
<OerHeks> sinds 12.10 palimpsest is dit vervangen door gnome-disks
<OerHeks> uh oh
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic | Verkiezingen gemeenschapsraad - stemrecht aanvragen: http://goo.gl/PgKvYv kandidaat stellen:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic | Verkiezingen gemeenschapsraad - stemrecht aanvragen: http://goo.gl/PgKvYv; kandidaat stellen
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic | Verkiezingen gemeenschapsraad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6115802/
<commandoline> sorry voor alle topicwijzigingen. Nogal een gedoe om het allemaal passend te krijgen :(
<jan> yellow
<Guest85885> i have installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS ,i have a problem ,the ubuntu pc is not vissble in the lokal network ,(3 pc 1x ubuntu 1x mac pro 1x winnd 7)but on the ubuntu pc i can see them all,and i can acces thm but i can not see and acces ubuntu from mac or windows??
<Siegie> Guest85885: is samba installed
<Siegie> ?
<Guest85885> no
<Siegie> that's your sollution if you want to share drives/folders/printers from your ubuntu pc to the windows computers
<Siegie> Normallly ubuntu asks if you want to install it if you, if you right click on a folder and select share
<Guest85885> what programm?i see more programs ,samba or gadminsamba or samba cfs?
<Guest85885> ok i will try
<Siegie> just samba
<Guest85885> yes it works!! thank you
<Siegie> your welcome
<NoirX> hoi
<trijntje> hey NoirX
<joostvb> poe poe
<joostvb> mn nick is eindelijk niet meer temporarily unavailable
<joostvb> maar mn network-manager stuff, daar ben ik nog niet meer klaar
<NoirX> hi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-17
<stormlord> goedemorgen allemaal
<stormlord> Even een vraagje, ik wil vsftpd als daemon tijdens booten opstarten. Vsftpd is niet via apt-get geinstalleerd, maar via make.
<stormlord> Opstarten met /usr/local/sbin/vsftpd & werkt prima
<stormlord> Hoe kan ik dit aanpakken?
<lordievader> stormlord: Het eenvoudigst is die regel toe te voegen aan /etc/rc.local (is het makkelijkst en het lelijkst).
<stormlord> @lorddievader: overal kom ik startup scripts tege, die je in /etc/init.d moet plaatsen. Hoe ziet zo'n script er normaal ? ik dacht zoiets van 'exec /usr/local/sbin vsftpd &' maar dat werkte niet.
<stormlord> wat is de netste manier om het te doen?
<jpjacobs> Ik denk dat je best de documentatie van het startup systeem eens leest
<jpjacobs> geen idee wat dat tegenwoordig in ubuntu is trouwens ...
<jpjacobs> upstart mss?
<lordievader> Upstart support nog steeds de init.d scripts. Upstart is inderdaad netter.
<lordievader> stormlord: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<stormlord> hartelijk dank voor de info. Ik ga er mee aan de slag
<lordievader> Veel plezier.
<stormlord> thnx
<Test4711> Welke versie kan ik als beginner beter downloaden de Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS of de Ubuntu 13.04 versie?
<joostvb> LTS
 * joostvb is geen expert overiegns
<lordievader> Test4711: Goeie vraag, de lts is ouder ofwel er bestaan meer guides voor. Maar als je eens een guide voor Raring (13.04) tegen komt zou het kunnen dat dingen anders zijn.
<jpjacobs> mwa, LTS is ok, maar iets bejaardere software, zeker als de LTS wat ouder begint te worden
<Vulture1> Hoe upgrade ik grub 1.99 naar 2.00?
<OerHeks> Ubuntu's grub 1.99 is in de volksmond 2.00, grub 2.00 bestaal al een tijdje, maar ubuntu gaat (nog) niet over.
<fedele> Weet iemand toevallig hoe ik  libqt5gui5 kan installeren op ubuntu 12.04?
<fedele> Het is benodigd voor een programma
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-18
<Gorash_> iemand hier die veel van php weet? Moet even een simpele loop maken, maar kom er ff niet uit ;)
<Metaverser> nou dat moet niet heel moeilijk zijn
<Metaverser> http://php.net/manual/en/control-structures.for.php
<Gorash_> Wil met glob een serie foto's grabben en loopen, mar zijn 2 variablen die ik moet hebben
<Metaverser> ja, dat moet je toch echt zelf doen.
<Gorash_> Waarom, ik vraag toch of iemand me kan helpen, heb al een priv message dus zo alleen hoeft dt niet ;)
<Metaverser> omdat ik niet denk dat ik je help met de oplossing te geven
<Gorash_> Ik hoef geen export in php te zijn, het werkt al!
<Gorash_> *erpert
<Metaverser> expert.
<Gorash_> ^^
<R1ck3rd> hallo mensen
<R1ck3rd> ik heb een vraagje over ubuntu, het zit namelijk zo ik heb minidlna geinstalleerd maar nu heb ik deze weer verwijderd via de softwarecentrum alleen nu staat er bij mijn documenten in plaats van ´afbeeldingen´  afbeeldingen /home/rick/ eronder.
<R1ck3rd> en dat er /home/rick/ eronder staat vind ik niet zo fijn. ik heb dus gekeken of ik de map kan hernoemen maar dan staat de /home/rick/ er niet meer bij. (ja ik weet het het klinkt een beetje vaag) maar hoop dat jullie mij verder kunnen helpen
<R1ck3rd> misschien dat ik even moet vermelden dat ik ubuntu 13.04 gebruik.
<Mustangman1966> Hallo, ik heb een vraag ik heb ubuntu server in virtualbox draaien (op een Windows XP machine) en ik wil nu met Filezilla een FTP connectie op zetten, waar kan ik info vinden in leken taal hoe deze verbinding op te zetten?
<JohnBoy_> hallo
<JohnBoy_> wie kan mij helpen?
<khildin> geduld is een schone zaak....
<lordievader> Alsof ze bang zijn voor een antwoord.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-19
<han__> Installatie Qubes. VM. Bij een poging om Qubes te installeren loop ik tegen problemen aan. Kennelijk verwacht het instal prog dat de HD reeds is ingericht op het te ontvangen materiaal. Heb ontdekt dat een óf geheel lege schijf, óf een schijf met én een ext4 partitie én een lege partitie wel werkt. Als de installatie op gang komt wordt er om de HD gevraagd waarop geinstalleerd moet worden, dáár gaat het fout. De installer meldt
<han__> Vreemd, omdat ik een eerdere keer wél een werkend systeem kreeg. In het begin van de installatie is er een melding "MSR perfctr c0010004 is 0", géén idee waar dat op slaat. Het lijkt erop dat je deze melding kunt negeren. Installatie is vanaf een usb-stick, gemaakt met "dd if=~/blabla.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M"  niet /dev/sdb0 !  graag advies Han
<lordievader> Goede avond.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<IT-brug> hello?
<IT-brug> does someone have a link to instal ubuntu 10.04 in raid 1
<lordievader> IT-brug: This is a Ducth support channel, see #ubuntu for the English one. Also 10.04 is no longer supported (EOL), you can take a look at 12.04 (LTS) or 13.04 (latest).
<IT-brug> ok danku
<matrix_> Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik een bericht op het Ubuntu forum zet
<GMZaandam> HELP i have a realtek alc888 can't get the driver
<GMZaandam> i already tried the support page
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-21
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<joostvb> mogge
<lordievader> Hey joostvb, hoe is het ermee?
<joostvb> uitsteekbaar
<joostvb> lekker aan t incubate-n
<joostvb> festival in tilburg
<joostvb> en met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker :)
<joostvb> mooi zo!
<willem> hoi, ik heb een probleem met men geluidskaart
<willem> ik heb net ubuntu geinstalleerd op men pc maar men geluidskaart terratec aureon 5.1 pciµ
<willem> iemand hier ?
<willem> iemand een idee ?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<zippo^> hallo, is iemand er?
<Fermata> Ja hoor.
<zippo^> weet je wat moet ik doen: http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk_van_2013-09-22_22_10_15-fv4nYHVW.1379881095.png ?
<Cugel> Het logboek bekijken?
<zippo^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142856/
<zippo^> kan je die snappen, cugel?
<OerHeks> je probeert wireless drivers in vmware te doen?
<OerHeks> zo nee, wat dan?
<zippo^> nope
<lordievader> zippo^: Lees dit eens, en dan vooral het stuk van 11.10 -12.10: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_STA_drivers
<zippo^> het lukt me helemaal niet . ander keer zal ik uitzoeken
<zippo^> OerHeks, het is me gelukt --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/345608/sorry-installation-of-this-driver-failed-please-have-a-look-at-the-log-file-f
<OerHeks> zet erbij dat je een apple gebruikt
<zippo^> vreemd, de internetverbinding ging opeens weg
<zippo^> :/
<zippo^> brb
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-15
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<CIRE> Hallo, Ben nieuw in Linux. Vraag, worden de hardeschijf aangegeven met C: of D:
<lordievader> CIRE: Geen van beide, het is geen Windows ;)
<lordievader> CIRE: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/PartitiesBestandssystemen
<CIRE> Bedankt, maar hoe kan ik een bestand zoeken? Ik probeerde Ubuntu 14.04.1 te installeren en Wubi laat weten dat er een andere Ubuntu al bestaat.  Hoe moet ik dit doen
<lordievader> CIRE: Wubi wil je niet gebruiken, dat is een gedrocht.
<CIRE> Welke Prog moet ik gebruiken
<lordievader> CIRE: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<CIRE> Bedankt zal gaan proberen
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-17
<bertlievens> Kan er mie iemand helpen met het formaat van het bureaublad aan te passen.  Het valt voor een stuk buiten beeld en door resolutie aan te passen kom ik er niet.
<trijntje> bertlievens: welke resoluties kan je kiezen, en hoe groot is je beeldscherm?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mlankhorst> morgen
<lordievader> Hey mlankhorst, hoe is het ermee?
<mlankhorst> goed, met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker.
<bertlievens> Iemand die mij kan helpen ivm instelling van het bureaublad?
<mlankhorst> wat precies
<bertlievens> mijn bureaublad wordt niet volledig weergegeven op mijn beeldscherm.
<bertlievens> ik heb al resolutie aangepast enz.  maar heeft geen effect.
<mlankhorst> kun je een schermafdruk maken?
<lordievader> 17-08:35 < trijntje> bertlievens: welke resoluties kan je kiezen, en hoe groot is je beeldscherm?
<bertlievens> Ja ik kan dat, maar dan zul je zien dat alles correct wordt weergegeven.
<bertlievens> de helft van de starter en de menubalk vallen buiten beeld.
<bertlievens> maar volgens ubuntu is er dus niets aan de hand.
<bertlievens> volgens mij ligt de fout bij mijn tv... maar moest ik de hoeken van mij beeldscherm kunnen definiëren, dan zou het opgelost zijn.
<bertlievens> @lorievader ik kan alle resoluties kiezen en worden zonder probleem weergegeven, alleen blijf ik met dezelfde fout zitten.
<bertlievens> mijn beeldscherm is diagonaal 81cm.
<lordievader> bertlievens: Het was trijntje die om die info vroeg ;)
<bertlievens> ah ok :-)
<bertlievens> maar het is echt vervelend werken als je maar de helft ziet van wat je nodig hebt...
<bertlievens> Ik heb een intel nuc i3 aangesloten op mijn tv en er ubuntu en xbmc op geïnstalleerd.  Het rare is, dat in xbmc wel alles correct wordt weergegeven.
<mlankhorst> bertlievens: kun je het resultaat van xrandr -q in pastebin gooien?
<bertlievens> @mlnakhorst: daar begrijp ik niets van hoor! :-)
<Lody> enig idee waar je een kamerplant zet? ik dacht in een vensterbank, maar dat werd niet geaccepteerd bij de vraag voor het registreren voor deze site
<lordievader> bertlievens: Van ubottu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use  http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see  also the channel topic.
<Lody> helaas schijnt voor mij onbekende redenen niet mogelijk te zijn mij te registreren voor de "behulpzame" sites voor ondersteuning van linux :(. Ik kreeg namelijk deze message: Sorry, je mag je niet registreren op dit forumVanwege spam is het registreren via dit mailadres niet toegestaan. (1754)
<lordievader> Lody: Welk email adres gebruik je?
<Lody> el_berro@yahoo.co.uk
<lordievader> Lody: Heb je niet toevallig een tweede email adres die je hiervoor kunt gebruiken?
<Lody> o, kan dat het probleem zijn. ik probeerde me al eerder op het nederland vlaamse linux site te registreren en daar kreeg ik de mededeling dat ik permanent verbannen was
<lordievader> "het registreren via dit mailadres niet toegestaan"
<Lody> vreemd, ook met prive@lodys.nl krijg een foutmelding: Sorry, je mag je niet registreren op dit forumSpam (867)
<mlankhorst> wie keurt de vertalingen goed op https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+lang/nl ?
<lordievader> Lody: Dan weet ik het ook niet. (Ken het forum eigenlijk niet ;) )
<Lody> ik stuurde een mailtje naar een admin van die nederlands/vlaamse linux site en die zei dat het waarschijnlijk kwam omda ik in roemenie woon (en vadaar dus internet)
<mlankhorst> oh ja
<mlankhorst> daar zitten wel veel spambots :P
<Lody> misschien heb je antwoord op een ander vraagje. gisteren installeerde ik linux mint 17 cimmanon op mijn laptop en daarna werkte mijn wacom tablet zonder problemen. vandaag gebruikte ik de update manager en voerde daarmee een aantal updates uit en daarna werkte mijn rablet niet meer
<lordievader> Lody: Mint wordt hier niet ondersteund.
<Lody> ok jammer, bedankt zo ver
<mlankhorst> is hier iemand van het vertaalteam?
<lordievader> mlankhorst: Ik denk dat die eerder in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo (of hoe dat kanaal ook heet) zitten.
<mlankhorst> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam zo te zien horen ze hier te zijn
<commandoline> mlankhorst: trijntje zit in het vertaalteam. Geen idee of hij er momenteel is.
<mlankhorst> oke
<nicksw> hi guys
<nicksw> kinda offtopic question here, but i have a mybook live 3tb nas and i cant access or repair md0 partition
<nicksw> what the best terminal command to repair it
<nicksw> the error is something like this
<nicksw> copying image to disk...  dd: writing to ‘/dev/md0’: Input/output error 409609+0 records in 409608+0 records out 209719296 bytes (210 MB) copied, 1965,33 s, 107 kB/s ggcp: failed to access ‘/mnt/md0/boot/boot.scr’: Input/output error ./debrick.sh: line 359: /mnt/md0/etc/nas/service_startup/ssh: Input/output error mdadm: stopped /dev/md0
<nicksw> srry, kan ook in het Nederlands
<lordievader> nicksw: Klinkt als een disk die faalt, heb je al een smart test gedraait?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-18
<girbe> hallo
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre> g'moggut
<DarkEra> moggel
<lordievader> o/
<mlankhorst> hoi
<Paul__> Iemand hier
<lordievader> Ja...
<catscanner> goedenavond
<trijntje> goeden avond catscanner
<catscanner> Ik heb geprobeerd om een usbstick te maken met Ubuntu 14.04 door het iso bestand uit te pakken en de bestanden om de stick te zetten. Kan ik met deze stick ubuntu zonder problemen installeren?
<lordievader> Goede middag ;)
<lordievader> catscanner: Als het goed is wel. Als je problemen krijgt kun je ook unetbootin gebruiken om een live-usb te maken.
<catscanner> Ben nl niet in het bezig van een pc met ubuntu of windows, gebruik momenteel Lubuntu, en standaardprocedures werken niet
<lordievader> catscanner: Unetbootin is multi-platform.
<trijntje> catscanner: nee, dat werkt niet, je moet het iso bestand niet uitpakken
<catscanner> Ok thanks, dan ga ik het eens proberen met Unetbootin
<lordievader> trijntje: iso dd naar een stick schijnt ook te werken, doe je in feite hetzelfde. Ofwel het zou moeten werken in theorie.
<lordievader> catscanner: Ik zou zeggen probeer het ;)
<catscanner> Dat ga ik zeker doen!
<catscanner> Mocht het dan niet lukken dan ga ik eens kijken naar Unetbootin
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-19
<perre> pong
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<DarkEra> goede morgen lordievader
<lordievader> Hey DarkEra, hoe is het ermee?
<Fermata> Goedemorgen.
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe gaat het met jou?
<DarkEra> alles goed en wel lordievader :) hoe is het met jou?
<lordievader> Lekker rustig hier :)
<Fermata> Hier prima.  Weer in Limbabwe na een week Diemen.
<lordievader> Beviel Diemen?
<Fermata> Ja zeker.
<Fermata> Wel weer blij dat ik bij de vleugel ben.
<lordievader> Dat kan ik begrijpen ;)
<perre> nest
<perre> volla
<pds|2> iemand hier die ervaring heeft met de burp suite (proxy)
<perre> de enigste burp ervaring die ik heb is na het bier drinken
<pds|2> waarom ben ik niet verwonderd over z'n commentaar
<perre> ja sorry..; ik kon hem niet laten liggen
<perre> had er lang over nagedacht :)
<openwrtnoob> Hoi, Ik heb de open file limits aangepast in /etc/security/limits.conf om couchdb de mogelijkheid te geven meer files te open.
<openwrtnoob> Daarna heb ik  pam_limits.so aangezet in /etc/pam.d/su
<openwrtnoob> Moet ik de server herstarten om de limits te enacten"
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-21
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre> 'moggût
<lordievader> o/
<Guest10176> hoi! ik heb een externe harde chijf die ik alleen als eigenaar ka benaderen. wil deze ook graag open stelln voorandere users, tips?
<lordievader> Guest10176: Kijk naar de bestandspermissies.
<Guest10176> d andere gebruikers heeft geen rechten op dit moment, ik kan in de eigenschappen vande harde schijf dit ook nietwijzigen [ubuntu 14.04 64 bit]
<lordievader> Guest10176: Ntfs partitie?
<Guest10176> neen externe schijf is fat32 dacht ik, hoe kan ik dit controleren?
<lordievader> Guest10176: df -hT
<lordievader> Als je dingen wilt pasten: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest10176> ik hb iets getrachtte pasten...
<lordievader> Guest10176: Zou je de link naar je paste hier willen plaatsen.
<Guest10176> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395815/
<Guest10176> #11 wil ik delen
<lordievader> Jup dat is een fat achtig ding. Die support de Linux filepermissies niet. Wat geeft "ls -l /media/bob" terug?
<Guest10176> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395847/
<lordievader> Dat verklaart in iedergeval waarom de rest er niet bij kan. Heeft "sudo chmod 777 -R /media/bob/Elements" hier invloed op?
<Guest10176> hoe kan ik dat checen?
<lordievader> Guest10176: Zelfde commando als hiervoor: ls -l /media/bob
<Guest10176> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395902/
<lordievader> Guest10176: Daar was ik al bang voor. Is het mogelijk om die drive te herpartitioneren?
<Guest10176> staat erug vol...
<lordievader> Je kan hem door fstab laten mounten als een shared group id.
<Guest10176> fstab vind ik niet...
<lordievader> Guest10176: Fstab staat in /etc/fstab, lees ook van [1] de sectie fat32. [1] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#Manual_Configuration
<Guest10176> super, dank ga ik proberen!
<bob1968> zeer blij mt antwword van LordiVader, FAT32 gemount TOP, ik heb nog een vraag: heb pipelight geinstalleerd maar werkt alleen mar vertragend, hoe ongedaan maken?
<lordievader> Pipelight is dat de opvolger van moonlight?
<bob1968> iets met silverlight te maken,
<bob1968> als een kip zonder kop een utube tutorial gevolgd
<lordievader> Bleg silverlight...
 * lordievader is blij dat hij niks met silverlight te maken heeft
<yy_> iemand actief waar ik een vraag aan kan stellen over U-steunpunt (worden)?
<lordievader> yy_: Ik weet niet veel over steunpunten maar stel gerust je vraag, wellicht worden er meer wakker uit hun idle slaap.
<yy_> Ok tnx :-)
<yy_> Ik kan nergens info vinden over hoeveel je moet weten om steunpunt te worden, wat het inhoud enz..
<lordievader> yy_: Van de website "Wie al wat meer van Ubuntu weet en anderen kan helpen bij het zoeken van oplossingen, is meer dan welkom om ook steunpunt te worden. Meldt u aan op het Ubuntu-NL Forum en geef uw gegevens door via uw forumprofiel."
<yy_> lordievader: ja heb ik gezien, maar dat is een wat dichotome stelling, 'wie al wat meer weet'. Ik wil best helpen, heb vaak en bij veel mensen verschillende Linuxen geïnstalleerd maar om nou weer te zeggen ik weet veel..? Vraag is dus eigenlijk, met welke kennis is het genoeg?
<yy_> Het is immers steunpunt, dus het lijkt mij wat verder te gaan dan slechts een CD'tje erin proppen en eventueel wat aan de UEFI/Safeboot rommelen..
<lordievader> Ik denk dat dat heel lastig te beantwoorden is. Hier op IRC is het gebruikelijk dat je gewoon wat rond hangt en iemand probeert te helpen als je dat kan. Maar hoe dat met een steunpunt zit... geen flauw idee. Wellicht dat ze in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo meer weten?
<yy_> oei, dat ging ff mis, wil je aub dat laatste nog even herhalen (met die link?) ;-)
<lordievader> Ik denk dat dat heel lastig te beantwoorden is. Hier op IRC is het gebruikelijk dat je gewoon wat rond hangt en iemand probeert te helpen als je dat kan. Maar hoe dat met een steunpunt zit... geen flauw idee. Wellicht dat ze in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo meer weten?
<yy_> ah ja :-)   ik klikte te snel op dat linkje en floepte eruit, vandaar
<yy_> Dank!
<yy_> Yep, dank, dat is precies de pagina die ik zocht!
<Franklin> hello here
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-14
<TopGear> Welke kernel komt eigenlijk in 15.10? Degene die nu in Proposed zit, of degene die nu in Release (main) zit? Release is namelijk 4.2.0-7.7 en Proposed is 4.2.0-10-11; da's best nog wel een verschil.
<lordievader> 4.2
<TopGear> lordievader, figured as much :-) Er is dus nog niet bekend welke versie er uiteindelijk in gezet wordt?
<lordievader> Een 4.2.x.y kernel.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-15
<pjotter> Mensen... Ik heb een probleempje. Ik gebruik een programmaatje "notes". En telkens wanneer ik inlog plaatst Xubuntu ze in het midden van het scherm. Hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat notes zijn positie en grootte onthoudt?
<BerryH> Goedenavond. Ik probeer PAM te configureren zodat er geen login met ssh meer mogelijk is na 3 keer een verkeerd password ingevoerd te hebben. Volgens de tutorial die ik volg zou het moeten werken door 2 regels code toe te voegen aan de file /etc/pam.d/sshd. Als ik daarna 3 keer een verkeerd password intik bij een verbinding met ssh en daarna opnieuw een ssh connectie zou maken dan zou ik een gelocked account moeten krijgen. Echter d
<BerryH> it is niet wat er bij mij gebeurt. Iemand een idee?
<BerryH> Dit zijn de regels die ik aan /etc/pam.d/sshd toevoeg
<BerryH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12419257/
<lordievader> BerryH wil naar iets als Fail2Ban gaan kijken, helaas is ie al weg.
<CyberGabber> A
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-17
<FSjoukes> Als ik eclipse wil installeren, dan biedt softwarecentrum mij twee opties.
<FSjoukes> Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE en Eclipse
<FSjoukes> Welke van de twee moet ik kiezen?
<FSjoukes> En waarom
<Wobbo> Ik weet ook niet waarom ik dit toch ook probeer.... Het gaat altijd verkeerd. Het gaat over OMG! Intel Graphics. Super, dacht ik. Ik hoopte dat WoW beter zou gaan werken.  Er staat geschreven, als het niet bevalt, kan je het er gewoon weer van af halen. Maar de install ging al niet goed. Reboot, is gelukt, beeld nog in orde. Maar apt-get geeft problemen. En wil de Intal alsnog installeren.
<Wobbo> Hoe krijg ik het er vanaf of, hoe laat ik het werken.
<Wobbo> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/09/intel-graphics-installer-for-linux-adds-support-for-ubuntu-15-04
<Wobbo> Het blijft hangen.
<Wobbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12439305/
<Wobbo> It's about OMG! Intel Graphics. Super, I thought. I hoped that WoW would work better. It says, if you do not like, you can pick up just the weather. But the install was already not good. Reboot, is successful, the image in order. But apt-get is troublesome. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/09/intel-graphics-installer-for-linux-adds-support-for-ubuntu-15-04
<Wobbo> No I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/12439305/
<Wobbo> Ah mijn Google translation was hier niet nodig.... :)
<OerHeks> Wobbo, toenik dat bericht las, kreeg ik rillingen, wéér die installer .. niet gebruiken vind ik
<SCHAAP137> ze komen wel steeds lekker laat met die installers
<Wobbo> Vind ik ook.
<Wobbo> Het werkt al perfect. Maar op een of andere manier wil ik het toch.
<SCHAAP137> kben al over naar 15.10 beta
<Wobbo> Voornamelijk net voor ik op vakantie ga, de dag erna een presentatie moet geven.... Haha.
<Wobbo> Dus ik ga mijn Intel grafic over twee werken wel proberen op te lossen.
<Wobbo> Welterusten.
<Wobbo> :D
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-18
<lordievader> Good morning
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-19
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-19
<sarawara> ik wil graag Freemind instaleren, op een windows nog wel, maar die doet dat automatisch in het Frans omdat de computer Frans is, nu heb ik het in het Engels nodig
<sarawara> Is er iemand die mij mischien kan helpen?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-20
<cemedia> avond
<OerHeks> hallo cemedia
<cemedia> is er toevallig iemand die ervaring heeft met het instaleren van world of warcraft op een schone ubuntu instalatie? Ik heb het eea aan youtube filmpjes bekeken maar op één of andere manier werkt het toch niet bij mij..
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu versie?
<cemedia> 16.04 LTS
<OerHeks> Voor 16.04 lijkt me de PlayOnLinux manier de beste .. https://www.playonlinux.com/en/app-14-World_Of_Warcraft.html
<OerHeks> Playonlinux installeert de laatste wine, etc
<JanC> ook afhankelijk van waarom het niet werkte
<cemedia> playonlinux heb ik ook idd. echter.. ik kan op een gegeven moment tijdens de instalatie niet meer op continue klikken.. dwz, ik klik wel maar hij gaat gewoon niet verder met instaleren
<OerHeks> ook niet met spatie?
<OerHeks> tab/spatie
<cemedia> neen, het knopje verandert wel even van kleur, maar hij reageert er niet op. als ik op scherm verkleinen of afsluiten druk reageert hij wel gelijk, dus hij loopt niet vast (volgens mij)
<OerHeks> ik heb geen wow dus kan niet reproduceren :-(
<cemedia> helaas :( ik ga nog maar even googlen etc.. :)
<JanC> cemedia: als je Engels goed genoeg is, probeer dan ook eens in chatkanaal of forum of wat dan ook van playonlinux
<cemedia> @JanC, bedankt voor de tip, ik zal daar morgen is naar kijken :)
<cemedia> voor nu wens ik jullie een fijne avond :)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-23
<OerHeks> wel mooi http://speld.nl/2016/09/22/thema-glazen-huis-2016-save-our-djs/
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-25
<PCdude> hallo allemaal :)
<Sling> PCdude: hey
<PCdude> ik heb wat problemen met ubuntu
<PCdude> http://askubuntu.com/questions/797128/lvmetad-is-not-active-yet-using-direct-activation-during-sysinit-on-boot
<PCdude> daar staat de uitleg van het probleem (in het engels)
<PCdude> in het kort komt het erop neer dat ik de volgende error krijg tijdens het opstarten:
<PCdude> Lvmetad is not active yet, using direct activation during sysinit
<PCdude> Volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found
<PCdude> Cannot process volume group ubuntu-vg
<JanC> PCdude: hoe heb je die installatie gedaan (met welke installer)?
<PCdude> ubuntu desktop ISO gedownload en geinstalleerd
<PCdude> het enigste wat het punt zou kunnen zijn is dat ik disk encryption aan heb staan
<PCdude> ik denk zelf dat het daar fout gaat
<JanC> heb je een lijn met use_lvmetad=... in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf ?
<JanC> PCdude: lijkt me dat er al eerder zo'n probleem geweest is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/1574333
<JanC> iemand daar zegt dat hij kan booten als hij lang genoeg wacht
<PCdude> yup, dat bestand bestaat en staat op 0, dus er staat "use_lvmetad=0"
<PCdude> JanC: moet ik dit aanpassen?
<JanC> geen idee, maar je zou het kunnen proberen
<JanC> is sowieso maar een workaround
<PCdude> JanC: ik had eigenlijk de hoop al opgegeven en was van plan om 16.04 opnieuw te installeren met de nieuwe kernel
<JanC> voeg ook de info van jouw probleem toe in commentaar aan dat bugrapport
<JanC> en markeer bovenaan dat je het probleem ook hebt
<JanC> ik ben niet zeker of de bug in lvm2, udev of de kernel zit, maar dat kunnen de developers wel uitvogelen dan
<PCdude> beide gedaan
<PCdude> dus het zit hem echt in de LVM setup? en heeft verder weinig met disk encryption te maken?
<PCdude> JanC: ^
<JanC> het werkte eerder wel en werkt nog steeds met oudere kernels?
<JanC> in dat geval lijkt het me dat een aantal componenten niet goed samenwerken tijdens het booten
<PCdude> yup oudere werken wel, maar de nieuwe niet meer. dan krijg ik die error. in grub kies ik nu gewoon de oude versie en alles werkt naar behoren
<JanC> die anderen vermelden geen encryptie, maar ze zeggen ook niet exact waarom ze LVM gebruiken
<JanC> misschien eens vragen in een comment...
<PCdude> normaal ben ik wel van het troubleshooten asl iets niet gaat maar ik denk dat ik nu de makkelijke weg ga kiezen en gewoon even opnieuw installeren
<PCdude> LVM was ook niet echt de bedoeling bij de install, ik had iets te snel geklikt haha
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-22
<odracir34> goeden avond
<oerheks> :-)
<odracir34> ik heb een vraag, ik heb ubuntu 17.04 op een aspire 5315 geïnstalleerd, alleen de control fan doet het niet, en gezien ik heel snel moet zijn met sudo het etc etc fancontrol red ik het niet. hij valt uit ivm over verhitting.
<oerheks> volg dan heel snel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<oerheks> volgens http://www.miniputer.com/Acer/Aspire_5315.html zit er alleen een intel GPU in ?
<odracir34> klopt
<odracir34> ik ga mij even verdiepen in de terminal cd sudo apet-get op de site
<JanC> lijkt me vreemd dat die fans niet door de firmware aangestuurd worden
<oerheks> iets speciaals gedaan bij de bootline, acpi=off ?
<JanC> eventueel in de firmware (BIOS) config kijken
<oerheks> zonodig de Fan schoonmaken ..
<oerheks> maar dat is geen werkje voor een leek :-(
<JanC> als die niet draait maakt het weinig uit :)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-23
<remy> g' morgen
<odracir112> goeden morgen
<odracir112> ik heb gister het een en ander geprobeerd
<odracir112> cd Downloads en dan de tar.gz uit gepakt
<odracir112> ik heb zelf  alien geïnstalleerd en er een .deb van gemaakt maar het bestand voor de fan control wordt niet geinstalleerd
<odracir112> ik heb de forums bekeken, en het is raar het gaat terug tot 2012 , de 10.04 van ubuntu zorgde wel dat de fan blijf draaien maar de versies die er op volgeden dus niet.
<odracir112> install mempat binary
<odracir112> and acer_fancontrol script
<odracir112> dat heb ik dus gedaan
<odracir112> maar het script is leeg
<odracir112> acer_fancontrol open dan staat er van alles in
<odracir112> en als ik hem installeer en kijk erin dan is hij leeg
<odracir112> ik zag ook iets van een bios update, maar dat is te veel risico
<odracir112> ik zag dat ik ook een laptop met 17.04 kan kopen voor 500 euries, maar ik zou het zelf leuker vinden om die fan aan de praat te krijgen.
<odracir112> oerheks, ik heb hem geïnstalleerd zonder iets te veranderen.
<oerheks> err alien?
<oerheks> ik gaf een pagina, daar komt geheel geen rpm in voor
<oerheks> bios update, ik zou dat doen, misschien lost dat wel iets op
<odracir112> bios update hmm
<odracir112> moet ik eerst windows installeren, lol
<oerheks> misschien .. de meeste bios versies kunnen een file van usb laden
<odracir112> oerheks, ik ben al erg ver, als ik jou een link stuur zou jij mee kunnen kijken. ik zie iets over het hoofd.
<oerheks> ik kan niet in je bios kijken, dus dan zul je andere hulp moeten zoeken, de winkel?
<odracir112> nee dat bedoel ik niet
<odracir112> er staat een fan_control bestand die ik moet installeren in ubuntu ik ben al aardig omweg, maar schijnbaar zie ik iets over het hoofd
<oerheks> hmm je hebt iets van ene rpm gedaan, met alien, dan hou ik op.
<oerheks> daarbij een bios updat ekan heel goed iets oplossen
<odracir112> ja maar dat kan alleen als er windows opstaat, deze is er dus vanaf
<odracir112> ik heb al gekeken op youtube alles gaat via de windows
<odracir112> ik kijk wel even verder, vedergeval bedankt  dat je mee wilde werken voor een oplossing
<oerheks> succes!
<remy> :-)
<remy> hopsakee
<remy> pomtiedom
<odracir112> het was even gelukt oerheks , maar na een 2 de keer opstarten stopte de fan weer denk dat het script niet goed werkt, even een home premium downloaden eb dan via windows even de bios update.
<odracir112> lekker omslachtig :) maar ja,
<Dykam> hmm beetje vreemd probleem. kan wel verbinden via ssh (via subsystem for linux) naar een Ubuntu VPN, maar niet via putty
<Dykam> "server unexpectedly closed connection"
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-24
<JanC> Dykam: key geconverteerd voor putty?
<JanC> anders: check ook welke encryptiemethoden ondersteund worden
<JanC> en check in de logs van de server of die een reden geeft
<Dykam> JanC: het werkte voorheen allemaal, maar na van vivid naar wily naar xenial te gaan (na die eerste stap al) stopte het. nu ssh2_msg_ unimplemented, daar kan ik iig iets mee
<Dykam> zal wel een keyexchange conflict zijn oid
<Dykam> google helpt niet veel want die gaan er vanuit dat ssh uberhaupt niet werkt...
<JanC> sommige encryptie/hashing methoden zijn afgeschaft in nieuwere versies
<JanC> (en andere toegevoegd)
<Dykam> putty updaten fixte het, ook al is de update zelf nauwelijks nieuwer
<Dykam> ja daar dacht ik aan
<Dykam> oh zie dat er in het lijstje van ciphers wel wat veranderd is
<JanC> dat zal het waarschijnlijk wel geweest zijn dan
<Dykam> Putty heeft wel altijd heerlijke foutberichten
<Dykam> putty heeft betere muis support dan bash in WSL. Beide werken in nano, maar alleen putty's werkt met byobu
<Dykam> of had. ik zie spoken. iig, putty werkt weer
<Dykam> Bedankt :)
<Dykam> ah, byobu heeft wat configuratie veranderd
#ubuntu-nl 2019-09-16
<jpjacobs> Hallo, nog iemand wakker hier?
<OerHeks> ja .. nee
<jpjacobs> :)
<OerHeks> :)
<jpjacobs> ik heb een probleem sinds mijn update van kubuntu 18.10 naar 19.04
<jpjacobs> de boel bevriest wanneer ik boot
<jpjacobs> erg vervelend, en er is niets wat ik in de logs terugvind
<OerHeks> hmm ik lees veel driver problemen, nvidia
<OerHeks> reverse naar nouveau en apt update -f  zou moeten fixen
<OerHeks> * in recovery
<jpjacobs> aha
<jpjacobs> het gekke is dat wanneer ik F12 druk juist na het grub menu, de boot wel lukt ...
<OerHeks> wat doet F12 ?
<jpjacobs> blijkbaar toont het dan de logs de voorbij scrollen
<jpjacobs> als daarna dan het login scherm verschijnt, kan ik normaal inloggen. Als ik geen F12 druk dan bevriest ie binnen een paar seconden (erg hard, zelfs de sysreq magie werkt dan niet meer)
<OerHeks> appart, geen idee hoe dit kan. wellicht wel een gevolg van nvidia, een gok
<jpjacobs> Trouwens, alle pakketten zijn up-to-date, dus ik vraag me af of apt update -f iets zou doen
<jpjacobs> In elk geval bedankt om mee te denken OerHeks !
#ubuntu-nl 2019-09-17
<JanC> het grafische bootscherm is plymouth
<JanC> dat gebruikt geen Xorg of Wayland maar een simpele grafische console, denk ik
<JanC> simpele grafische framebuffer
<JanC> mogelijk gaat het fout bij de driver daarvoor
<JanC> jpjacobs: ^^^
<JanC> je zou eventueel het ubuntu-text "thema" voor plymouth kunnen proberen configureren ipv het ubuntu-logo thema
<JanC> (op z'n minst tijdelijk)
<JanC> en/of zoals Oerheks zei: naar de open source driver switchen en kijken of dat werkt...
#ubuntu-nl 2019-09-18
<Maikel> SWAT: JanC is er iemand hier met op's rechten?
<OerHeks> hoi Maikel
<Maikel> OerHeks: ik doelde op ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<OerHeks> oh, oke :)
